# You know you're a lumberjock, if/when......



## decoustudio

Hey folks, I was thinking. What if we came up with a listing of the little things and quirks about what makes all of us lumberjocks.

For example:

*You know you're a lumberjock if:*
1. You carry three bandaids in your shirt pocket everywhere you go.
2. You sneeze and blow your nose all evening.
3. You can't decide whether to put a piece of wood in the woodstove, or make something out of it.
4. No matter what you're wife wants from a store, you say, "don't buy it, I can make it." 
5. Your wife says, "I know you could make it, but *will* you make it?

you get the point. I'm sure you have many others that are better, so share them.

thanks,
Mark DeCou
www.decoustudio.com


----------



## decoustudio

No. 6: you find your self driving around the block on the way home, secretly looking for big trees you could cut down and build something with.

No. 7: your kids ask you everywhere you go, "could you make that dad?" (kinda cool trait to have, huh!)


----------



## decoustudio

No. 8: if when you bow your head at the table to pray for the meal with the family, when you open your eyes you find the saw dust that fell off the top of your head into your plate.

No. 9: You love the smell of sawdust in the morning.


----------



## scottb

No. 10: every time you get a new tool, you re-read through all your back issues of Wood, Fine Woodworking, etc… to check out all those projects you can do now.


----------



## davebrown

No. 11: your wife chides you for not wanting to throw any piece of wood away.


----------



## scottb

No. 12: You carefully debate (with self) over which pieces of wood from the scrap bin are actually lowly enough to be used for a sacrificial backer board when driling, etc…

No. 13: You remind wife/kids not to burn firewood from one particular half of the woodpile.


----------



## dennis

No. 14: You go to bed at night and find your safety glasses still pearched on your forehead, your tape on your belt and the pencil you lost hiding behind your ear.


----------



## darryl

No. 15: you reach into your pocket for keys and pull out a handfull of sawdust along with them.


----------



## decoustudio

Hey jocks, this is starting to get fun now, keep them coming:

No.16: after a day working with power tools in the shop, you hear "crickets" nonstop at night when trying to sleep.

No. 17: old friends call you to brag about the new power tool they just bought. AND:

No. 18: You try to sound truly excited for your friend, but really, you just wish you had the tool they just got. But, you try to sound sincere.

No. 19: You think about a project you could build just so you can use the little piece of purple heart you have on hand.

No. 20: your spouse says to people, "he can just build anything with wood, but he is very electronically challenged." She means it as a compliment. I think.

No. 21: you quit a good paying, easy job, with a climate controlled environment, with vacation time, 401(K), sick pay, bereavement pay, and a company car, just so you can work hard for 10-12 hours a day, 6 days a week, sweating in a 100 degree shop, smelling sawdust, with no vacations, no retirement, have to work even when you're sick, make less than minimum wage at times….......just so you can spend more time working with wood.


----------



## scottb

Nice one Dennis… that one made me laugh out loud!

No. 22: You were temporarily excited…. then confused when you overheard co-workers (at the office) talk about picking up wireless routers at Best Buy or Circuit City.

No. 23: It's easier/faster to pick up a new speed square, tape measure, pencil, etc…. next time you go out, than to find yours amid the woodchips and clutter. Even though you "just had it."


----------



## darryl

No. 24: no matter how many compliments a projects brings, you can always list of the the "problems" that should be fixed, could have been done better, etc…


----------



## scottb

No. 25: the (soon to be) forthcoming onslaught of pre-holiday catalogs in the mail only serves to inspire projects you could make better and cheaper (or free) - even though our wives know (and know better than to remind us) that it usually is cheaper to buy them, than to spend the time it would take to really make them right.

No: 26. Christmas time is time to make toys and gifts to give… hoping only to receive new tools (to make more gifts next year!)


----------



## doug

No.27 When you have measured and have the piece ready to mark for the cut but find the pencil is always at the other end of the room.


----------



## decoustudio

No. 28: You have a whole drawer dedicated for the storing of used orbital sanding paper sheets that are just not used up enough to throw away yet.

I did just throw them all out yesterday! Yea for me!


----------



## Chipncut

No. 29: The large carpenter square seems to disappear, only minutes after setting it down.

No. 30: Your 24" level seems to have the same kind of characteristics as your square.


----------



## patshwigar

#31. when your husband sits in the car and never says a word while i go thu the dumpster at the door factory looking for doors for my woodburning. even tho i have a stack of them at home. you just never KNOW when you need that size you dont have.


----------



## Chipncut

No. 32:
Whenevever your friends, or neighbors are going to throw out some lumber, or a piece of wood, they call you first.


----------



## scottb

Some mornings it's just too hard to get out of bed… unless you hear a neighbor fire up the chainsaw.


----------



## dennis

Can't look at a piece of furniture with out crawling under it to see how its built.


----------



## decoustudio

No. 35:

When you read the term "nicely figured crotch….." you *ONLY* think of wood you want to see.

(I know, I can't believe I thought of it either. I debated with myself for several days before adding it, and will probably regret it, and then ask Martin to remove it for me.)


----------



## dennis

knotty…knotty


----------



## scottb

knotty, but funny….

No. 37: Your vacation photos are just as likely to contain images of joinery and antique furniture, as beaches, sunsets and your family,


----------



## Larry

No. 38: You save all the untreated wood chips to place around your roses or other plants
as not to be wastefull with the bi-products of your projects.


----------



## Obi

No 39. You refuse to throw away your sawdust because you can use it to make your own filler (even though you have 4 barrels of assorted sawdust just in case)
No 40. You try to think of ways to recycle your sawdust. (Like making your own presto logs)
No 41. You make 10 (ten) 6 sided pencil holders but refuse to sell them at a crafts fair because a) they're a matched set b) you intentionally bought enough pencils to fill them all and placed them through the shop so you'll always have a pencil at arms lenght
No. 42 You ask the neighbor for his used fence boards because you can make something out of them
No 43. You ask the folks at your wood supplier if you can scrounge through the dumpster for spare wood.
No 44 You ask them for their dunnage (stickers under the wood units) because it's cherry.
No 45 Your friends or neighbors brag about a new tool and you realize that a) it isn't as good as yours. b) it isn't worth what they paid for it. c) they could have gotten it for a better price, d) they could have gotten a better tool for a cheaper price. 
No 46. You turn your spare bedroom into a shop so you wont have to go outside, or to the garage. Or just so you can work on projects in your slippers.
No 47. You melt your wife's unscented candles down and mix it with the sawdust you have put into her bread making pan. (I thought it would come out easily, afterall it was teflon coated).


----------



## Obi

No 48. You insist on using wooden pencils, because the mechanial pencils are just "wrong" 
No. 49 You make your own tooth picks
No 50. You buy something just so you can tear it apart to see how it was made and then insist on making one just like it (only better)
No 51. You keep telling people that Titebond II is the greatest invention ever
No 52. You start looking for titebond in 5 gallon buckets because you've already gone through 2 gallons and the year isnt over yet


----------



## Obi

No 53. You can tell a sawdust by the taste of it in the air


----------



## Obi

No. 54. You tear apart one project just so you can use the wood for another project that somebody has ordered, and you don't have the time to go get the wood for it (or don't have the money to buy more wood til you sell the project you make from the project you have to tear apart first) O.K. So im a freak
No 55. You can tell the front from the back of a box you made because the back has a pin hole in the back that you repaired and nobody can see it except you.
No 56. You buy wood that you don't need just because it's there and you had some spare cash
No 57. All of your Christmas presents are hand made by you and all you want for Christmas is money so you can buy more wood or the right tools and you don't trust anyone to know quality tools as well as you do.


----------



## Obi

No 58. You get insullted when someone buys anything without first asking you if you could make them one.
No 59 You believe in your heart that particle board is a commie plot even though you've thought about trying to figure out how to make your own out of the 4 barrels of sawdust you already have.


----------



## Obi

No 60. There are no such things as scraps because you insist on making your own dowels
No. 61 After cutting 1o board feet of lumber into 1" strip[s you decide to glue it back together
and No. 62 (my last one for a while) You look at a tree root that is smaller than a pencil and wonder "What can I do with this?"


----------



## Obi

O.K. so I lied …
No 63. You know you're a lumberjock when a family member calls you to tell you they just bought a new house and your first question is "How're the cabinets?"


----------



## Karson

No 64. When your barn is full of wood and the sawmill owner asks if youd like to make a pulpit for his church, and he'd like to trade you wood for making it. And, you say yes!


----------



## Karson

No 65. When you take a class on making a Shaker table out of white pine, any you ask the instructor if its OK if you bring your own Cherry lumber.


----------



## Karson

No 66. When you take your son to the Shaker class so that he can try woodworking also, and one of the other students give him their wood so that he can actually make one. And then you replace the white pine offering with Cherry so that the first student can also make one.


----------



## Obi

No 67. You know you're a lumberjock, when the wood in your shop starts to talk to you. Or any wood starts to talk to you. Some people call that crazy, I call it Artistic Genius.


----------



## scottb

You're really on a roll Obi - 53 is one of my favorites of the bunch.
On that note,..

No 68. You love the smell of fresh cut/sanded cedar, and unfortunately know that freshly cut/sanded pressure treated smells like licorice. - (Oh, the health ramifications!)


----------



## Frank

No 69. When you go lake canoeing with your wife, you stop to explore an island in the middle of the lake. Ha, what comes next is you find a rotted out and hollow log which you see as a piece of art. Asking the wife for help you proceed to place the piece of wood catty-corner on the canoe, of course the timber is longer then the canoe, and then you both paddle out and across the lake. Did I fell to mention that all the while you feel as if you just found a 'pot of gold'.

-frank, NH, www.frank.wordpress.com


----------



## decoustudio

Whew! Frank:
You had me worried there for a minute, I thought you were going to say you took the log and left the wife on the Island. Of course, you would send someone back for her. Glad to you have on board, keep posting.

Mark


----------



## Karson

No 70. You might be a lumber jock if your woodworking club has made between 1000-1200 toys for charities for Christmas. And they've done it for the last 11 years.


----------



## Obi

Now, Mark, a lumberjock would never leave his wife while paddling a canoe carrying a log … Think, Man !!! One person has to hold onto the log … One person paddles the canoe. Sheeeesh!


----------



## Frank

No 71. How about when you carry three knives with you in spite of the added weight increase to your pants. One is a lockback knife for debarking or spudding, one a three bladed smaller old timer for cleaning up the wood and then the all around leatherman for whatever comes next. And then there is the what do I do now when dressing up to go out for a social engagement and realizing some of those knives just don't fit in your dress pants. Lockback too big, leatherman to bulky to fit under a jacket and so you won't fill totally stripped you sneek the old timer into your pants pocket. Actually I'm doing better since I used to carry four knives.

No 72. And then what about the ever present carpenter pencil which you cut in half and carry in your pants pocket also along with the added bits of ever present sandpaper which you carry for the, 'well you just never know'. Actually the carpenter pencil justifies the need of the old timer since you will need to sharpen the pencil ever so often. And yes there is that sigh of relief when after forgetting the pencil behind your ear and searching your shop you remember that pencil in your pocket.

No 73. You are delighted when going out for the evening with your wife to a friends house because you know that this friend has some woods out back and/or a woodpile. Knowing all this you proceed to put one of your chain saws in the back of your truck just in case.

No 74. When going to a friends workshop, again you are delighted since you will have a chance to look through his scrap wood box. And then when he doesn't understand how you could use anything as small as this piece of wood you proceed to inform him of all the many possibilities. The only thing wrong with this is that the next time you visit that friend he has none of that exotic wood in the scrap box since he has now taken your advice.

No 75. And what about the always and ever present pieces of wood saved from the woodpile that are setting around, at least for as much time as you can squeak out before your wife starts complaining. Ha, I have set them on kitchen tables, pianos, window sills, cabinets, dressers and then there is the outside and I'm not even going there. Having these pieces close by inspires me and opens the door for conversation when others come around, at least this is one method of explaining marketing.

No 76. I'm going to try and make this one my last for today, can I? When out driving especially in a new area, the thrill of excitement that comes from seeing an old barn on someone's land. Since I'm into the old English Barns of New England, I can never just pass one by without stopping to inquire if I might just be able to 'root around' inside the barn. I've made sure that I always carry a pair of carhartt overalls in my truck for the once again 'just in case', plus the tie downs and bungees. My wife has long ago gotten use to these 'root arounds' and gets a since of pleasure from this also, while my truck has also learned to not complain. Much has been the treasure 'in my eyes' that I have saved and salvaged from old barns as they are an ever source of hardware and timber.


----------



## Ronl

You Know your a LumberJock when .. while watching TV you pay more attention to the furniture / molding / cabinets than the show. Always thinking .. I can make that.


----------



## Ronl

Ooops that was No 77…..


----------



## Karson

No 78 Tou might be a LumberJock if you buy a Haz-Mat suit to keep the sawdust out of your pockets and clothes. So that the other half of the family is happy. Even though you still get the wood chips in your hair.


----------



## scottb

No. 79. Your "free-form" sessions at the lathe start to serve as a nice little Rorschach Test of your subconscious (for better or worse!)


----------



## Chipncut

No. 80. You know your a Lumberjock when: You're just about done assembling your project, and your short by about 2 screws, and all the stores are closed. Bummer !!!


----------



## jockmike2

NO. 81 You know you're a Lumberjock if all the gloves you own are fingerless. Jockmike2


----------



## Karson

Mike is that even the rubber gloves?


----------



## dennis

I'm still trying to figure out how Karson gets wood chips in his hair?


----------



## jockmike2

I'm talking about the jersey gloves carpenters wear in winter. I'd wear out a pair a day. There just would'nt be any fingers in them, from grabbing nails and hauling wood, and that was way to much explaining to be a good lumberjock joke. If we had worn rubber gloves our hands would have been froze by the end of the day. mike


----------



## Karson

Dennis: I could say that it's the back of the sawblade kicking up chips. But it's really the lathe when chips start flying.


----------



## Obi

I think he's referring to "What Hair?"


----------



## Obi

No. 82 You just might be a Lumberjock when your colors are all Prefixed by a Brand Name, i.e. Dewalt Yellow, Hitachi Green, Milwaukee Red, Ryobi Blue
No. 83 You can tell a brand of tool from 1/2 a block away by the color
No. 84 You buy a tool you don't need just because it's on sale
No. 85 You spend your last $20.00 on a board just because it's "purdy"


----------



## Karson

Very Funny guys!


----------



## scottb

No. 86. You pick your next project on the tool you'll absolutely "have" to buy to do it.


----------



## Obi

I hadn't thought of that, thanks Scott. And just in time for Christmas. And Karson? God only made a limited amout of perfect heads, the rest he had to cover up with hair.


----------



## decoustudio

No 87: You think it would be cool to have a "You might be a lumberjock if….." printed on a T-shirt.

Karson, I got the "no-hair" joke the first time, too bad it flew past you. We are laughing with you, not at you. Notice that my photo has the top of my head cut off. Not bad photography, just good editing.

Love you all, keep them coming.
Mark


----------



## SST

No 88: When you'd rather turn a pen out of that stick than throw it to your faithful dog…


----------



## Karson

I had my tongue in cheek when I replied.

No 89: When you see a newer (More functionality) tool than the one you own, and you wonder who you can see sell the current one to, so that you can upgrade.


----------



## 2

This is getting really long… Maybe we will have enough for the *each day of year* shirt series - not just each day of week 

You're very creative guys.. keep them coming.


----------



## decoustudio

No. 90: 
You can't imagine buying something for your loved ones for Christmas, you just know they would rather have something you have built for them. At least you hope.

No. 91:
You over promise to your spouse about all of the Christmas gifts you will make this year so she doesn't need to go shopping, and then you struggle to get all of the projects finished the last weekend.

No. 92:
You are just about to throw a piece of Hackberry firewood in the stove, and notice that it has some Spalting on the side, and you can't burn it.

No. 93: 
You enjoy your lumberjock friends so much that you have to remind yourself that you need to get off of the computer and back to work on those Christmas gifts you promised in No. 91 above.

Goodnight folks,
Mark


----------



## decoustudio

Oh, one more:

No. 94: You are so proud of yourself because you finally found a justifiable use for the "purdy" board you bought in No. 85 Above (thanks Obi).

now goodnight,
Mark


----------



## scottb

No. 95:

The list of projects you were definately going to make this Christmas is turned into next years list…. unfortunately I was also mostly a hold over from the previous year…


----------



## 2

5 more and we're on 100. amazing


----------



## Obi

No. 96 You just might be a lumberjock when you think it strange that your wife doesn't want to buy the things you made.


----------



## Obi

No. 97 You just might be a lumberjock if this is one of the first 3 sites you go to every morning, just to see if there are more "You just might be a lumber jock if/when" comments posted


----------



## Obi

No. 98 You just might be a lumberjock if you sit around thinking up "you just might be a lumberjock if/when" comments so you can be the one to reach the "100" mark


----------



## Obi

No. 99 You just might be a lumberjock if you giggle at the fact that you are going to be the 100th Comment
No 100 You just might be a Lumberjock if you post the 100th comment just to see if you can get a free "You just might be a Lumberjock if" t-shirt


----------



## Obi

No 100 You just might be a Lumberjock if you post the 100th comment just to see if you can get a free "You just might be a Lumberjock if" t-shirt


----------



## Obi

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE, THIS HAS BEEN A HOOT! IT'S NICE TO SEE THAT I'M NOT THE ONLY WOOD FREAK


----------



## Obi

No. 101 You just might be a lumberjock, if you logged on to Lumberjocks.com on Christmas Day just to post a project or say hello to people you've never met. Again, Merry Christmas Y'aLL.


----------



## 2

ha. that 101 is cool, Obi! Merry Xmas to all Christmas LumberJocks.


----------



## Don

Where I live the city does a 'hard rubbish' collection twice a year. That's when you can put almost anything out in front of your house for free disposal. So…

No. 102 You know you're a Lumberjock when you troll the neighborhood's hard rubbish for discarded furniture to recycle in your shop.


----------



## Obi

No. 103 You just might be a lumberjock if you buy the Top Tool Review Magazine of the Year just to see how many of them you actually own. ( I was going to buy it, but decided I'd rather buy a 3/8" chisel instead) And after I looked through it I'd found that I had the top biscuit joiner, the number 2 mitre saw, top impact driver (in it's class).
They're great magazines,especially when it comes to buying the Lumberjock you know the best tools tested. (Leave them laying around for your wife to see, with the tools you want circled)


----------



## Obi

No. 104 (Continued from #17) old friends call you to brag about the new power tool they just bought. AND you try everything you can think of to borrow it and try it out to make sure it works properly…


----------



## Obi

No. 105 You just might be a lumberjock if you go to Church with your tape measure on your belt.


----------



## Don

You know you're a LumberJock when you stay up until 3:00am New Years Eve reading blogs from your LumberJock buddies.


----------



## scottb

No 106:

Continuted from 97 - when this is the first site you check in the morning and before bed (or anytime you come home/leave the house. Are we keeping ourselves out of the shop by seeking motivation and comraderie? I say no, not sure if my wife would agree.


----------



## Obi

No, Scott. This is like we are the boss and the employee at the same time, and this is the LAW !!! You MUST have a break every two hours (or something like that) where you relax and sit down and talk to co-workers. And if you are the boss and decide that Company policy mandates a nap for better afternoon performance, or your employee needs some extra time on the computer (Kind of like a sick day, or a mental health day) Just like the big corporations do.


----------



## Obi

I'm really looking forward to the Messenger thingy that Martin "The Man" is going to either make or bootleg from the old yahoo messenger archives or whatever.)


----------



## decoustudio

No. 107:
You are sick and tired of your wife's cats always being under foot whenever you try to walk outside.

No. 108:
You love your dog, and enjoy taking a break from the shop to throw a stick for him.


----------



## Obi

MARK !!! PRAY… that you wife never stumbles onto this site and reads that last one. hahahahaha !!!!


----------



## decoustudio

Why, she loves the Dog also. Have a great new year Obi.


----------



## Karson

No 108: When you put out a roadside sign for everyone to see and be able to find you.


----------



## Karson

Sorry that one was 109!!!


----------



## darryl

110:
...when just about everyone you know received something hand made the shop for Christmas!

Happy new Years everyone!


----------



## Obi

No. 111 You know you're a lumberjock when your pastor calls you out at church and tells you, "Let me see your tape measure."


----------



## decoustudio

My "hardy-har-har" wife intercepted the flurry of emails notifying me of additions to the "you might be a lumberjock…" list this morning.

She thinks it would be a good idea to start a second list called:

"you might be married to a lumberjock if…..."

so, consider whether you think this is a good idea before I start another list as a separate category. But, before you answer, carefully ponder the concept, as it might get personal, and maybe not always fun to read. ha, ha.

Mark


----------



## Don

Of course, unless it is our wives that post the comments under "you might be married to a lumberjock if…...", our perceptions might be all wrong.

My wife is always accusing me of not understanding her perspective on things, and frankly, she is right, I don't.

But I think her bumper sticker sums it all up.

*"PROUD AND BLOND OF IT"*


----------



## decoustudio

I am laughing hard here in Kansas Don. My expectation is that it will be our spouses that would be writing up the "new" list. I know my wife was the one that wanted to compile a list of all of the things she finds funny about her lumberjock, but I don't see them as so funny. I guess that is the risk, if we turn the spouses loose on it, it might give us some more members to the forum, but it might have a harder time laughing at ourselves. I think I can take the jokes, I hear them anyway.

thanks Don, my wife is Blond, and her comment is, "that was mean." Then, I explained to her that the bumper sticker was on the blonde's car. Then she got the joke.

thanks,
Mark


----------



## scottb

So, if our spouses start up the new list… and we don't read it… it doesn't matter if we find them funny or not… I think you pretty much summed it up for them with #5 anyhow.


----------



## Obi

So if Don makes the joke it's mean, If his blonde wife makes the joke it's funny??? O.K. Here's my attempt to be fair to all those married to Lumberjocks.
No. 1. YOU MIGHT BE MARRIED TO A LUMBERJOCK, IF HE/SHE'D RATHER BE WORKING IN THE SHOP THAN TAKE YOU OUT TO DINNER. (Now I'm confused. Since I'm not blonde was that funny?)


----------



## Obi

Hey! I'm all for the wives putting in their own "You might be married to a Lumberjock if/when … I'll bet they'de be funnier than you guys give them credit for.


----------



## Don

Hey, Obi, you're more of a sensitive new age guy than I would have expected. As we Aussies say, "Goodonya, Mate!"


----------



## Obi

No.2 You might be married to a Lumberjock if, your spouse would rather be in the shop with ya than be goin out to dinner.


----------



## Obi

No.3 You might be married to a Lumberjock if your spouse knows more about your tools than you do (Highly unlikely) but stranger things have happened.


----------



## Obi

And that's easy for you to say Don, I havent heard from Mark's wife yet.


----------



## Obi

Wait was number 1 and number 2 the same? I'm feeling twinges of "Blondness"... or old age…


----------



## dennis

You come home after a long hot sweaty day working with pine and your wife hugs you a says "I love the way you smell".


----------



## decoustudio

No. 112:

You might be an "Old" Lumberjock if you thought of a great line to add to this forum last night thinking you would do it in the morning, and this morning you have no idea what it was. ugh!


----------



## Obi

Dennis, sounds like your wife is a Lumberjock


----------



## RJones

Humm Hi my name is Ron and I am a LumberJock. 

No. 113 You might be a Lumberjock if you have wood books,magazines, catalogs, ETC in your bathroom.


----------



## Obi

No. 114 You just might be a lumberjock if …get an adrenalin rush at the smell of sawdust


----------



## decoustudio

NO. 115: "you think reading moisture content in wood with a 2-Pin Meter is fun!"


----------



## Obi

Doesn't everyone? My wife just came in and saw me with my meter and said "Ooooh, what's that? Can I try it?" Maybe she really is a Lumberjock


----------



## Obi

No. 116 You just might be a lumberjock if … The Lumberjock Logo on your website is bigger than anything else.


----------



## Karson

No 117 You might be a lumberjock if … if you read your woodworking magazines in the Loo and you complete it in one sitting.


----------



## Obi

You weren't really taking care of business, you just wanted to read in peace, and you KNEW nobody would bother you there


----------



## Obi

No 118. You just might be a Lumberjock, if food drips on your sawdust covered shirt and you consider the sawdust another "flavor"


----------



## Karson

No 119: You might just be a LumberJocknCook, when you use the smaller of your tasty (non Toxic) wood scraps to use in your smoker.


----------



## dennis

No 120: You might be a lumberjock when you find yourself telling a guy you like his legs.


----------



## MsDebbieP

lol @ Dennis… too funny


----------



## Obi

or a pervert HAHAHA. ANd I took it a s a compliment

You might ba a lumberjock when you like a man telling you that you have nice legs.


----------



## scottb

No 122:

You're definately a lumberjock when a man tells you you have nice legs, and it doesn't even occur to you that he might not be talking about your table.


----------



## Obi

this should actually be 124 because Don stuck one in there between 95 and 96 and didnt number it… Try to keep up Don.

SO I dont remember if this was put down and I don't have the time to read them all again, but

NO 124 You just might be a Lumberjock if you greet someone by using phrases like "welcome A board"


----------



## dennis

or you get on your computer by Logging on


----------



## Obi

or tell people to "Stick" around


----------



## Obi

get "Hammered", "Nailed"


----------



## Obi

No. 125. You know you're a Lumber jock, when, your first thought in the morning is how to convert your shop vac into a Cyclone Mini Dust Collector


----------



## scottb

So with the few recent posts, are we at 128 now? Way to get off track, just after youset the record straight Obi


----------



## Obi

Well, I think those last two are No 126.

So…

No. 127 You know you're a Lumber jock, when you start bragging that Lumberjocks.com has grown another 100 (almost) in 29 days.

LUMBERJOCKS.com … the Yahoo! of woodworkers


----------



## thomasporter

You know you're a lumberjock when you have 3 cars and a 3 car garage, but the cars have never actually been in the garage.


----------



## Obi

That was No. 128


----------



## Obi

No.129. You know you're a Lumberjock when you get an article published in a major magazine and ask them to make it in a pdf format so all your friends can get it for free.

Thanks Marc


----------



## bbrooks

No.130-You know you are a Lumberjock when you ask Martin to post an auto-counter to keep track of all the You know you are a Lumberjock postings..


----------



## MsDebbieP

No. 131 - you know you're a Lumberjock when…. You get all excited about how a knot in a piece of wood looks just like an apple.


----------



## scottb

No. 132 - you know you're a Lumberjock when you pull just as much firewood off the pile for the shop as you do for keeping warm… Look at all this straight grained (practically quartersawn oak!)


----------



## Obi

N0. 133 You know you're a lumberjock when you call a workshop "Lovely" ... Don.

I feel a "You know you're a Lumberjock if/when …" book in the works

On Sale at your Local Lumberjock Shop


----------



## MsDebbieP

[email protected] Scott-I was at a market today buying potatoes and they had bins of firewood (hardwood) for sale for $5 / big box.. and I said … "Rick-look, only $5~!!!" and he said, "Debbie, - it's FIREwood.".


----------



## scottb

and you replied, 'but, look at the grain!'


----------



## Obi

Sticks are sticks. One man's firewood is another man's Masterpiece. The difference between a masterpiece and firewood is who's hands it's in. One person sees a toothpick for picking between their teeth, I look at it as something to get glue into a very tight spot. I see it as something to stuff into a screw hole when it's become too large for the screw and needs to be filled. I have about 800 toothpicks in my shop just for the times when I need a little stick and cant find one.

Ever notice the grain in a toothpick? You will now.


----------



## scottb

I've noticed that all the scrap wood deemed only worthy for making pallets is perfectly quartersawn (if you look at it crosswise)...

No 134:

you know you're a lumberjock when you save every piece of wood over 1 board foot. (and every other piece too!


----------



## Obi

No. 135 You know you're a lumberjock when you give your brother-in-law fire wood and then go and take it back, if he doesnt burn it fast enough to suit you.


----------



## Corndog

No. 136…you've got your wife convinced that putting her Diet Coke can on your cast iron tables is grounds for divorce.

Just kiddin' my wife knows better.


----------



## schroeder

No.137 …At a party (this really happened), you hear someone ask your wife what her husbands cologne is and she replies " ode del woodshoppe"...and then she tells them she has spent thousands of dollars for you to wear that fragrance!.


----------



## Obi

Where do I buy that fragrance Schroeder? And does it come in various fragrances like "Walnut, Pine and Cherry"? That just might be an idea for the marketing group.


----------



## thomasporter

No. 138 … You know you're a lumberjack when your snot has the same texture and color as wood filler. (Please don't use your snot people… doesn't work as well)


----------



## Obi

why not? right color, and it gets hard


----------



## thomasporter

No. 139 … You know you're a lumberjack when your nightmares are decorated with IKEA furniture.


----------



## scottb

No. 140 - You know your a lumberjock when you see a new magazine on the shelf at the bookstore, but you don't pick it up because you know (hope) it'll be waiting for you when you get home and check the mailbox…. but then you can't remember if you subscribe to that one or not.


----------



## Obi

You know you're a lumberjock when your yearly magazine subscriptions total more than you make in a week


----------



## Obi

That was No. 141


----------



## Don

No. 142 - You know you're a LumberJock when you stop believing all those tool reviews in woodworking magazines that derive their major source of income from ads paid for by the same companies whose tools they are reviewing.


----------



## MsDebbieP

tell me it is not so, Don… tell me it is not so!!


----------



## bbrooks

You mean the editorial content could be compromised by advertising dollar considerations? In other works, like Debbie said…tell me it's not so!


----------



## schroeder

Ha! - 138 and 140 made me laugh out loud (now my wife is looking at me funny…) this is a good topic, scary how many fit me! (very good Scott & Thomas)


----------



## scottb

Of course so many of these fit you… You're a Lumberjock!

As for our wives, well….


----------



## Obi

I woke my wife up the first time I started reading these and when she asked what was so funny, I said "It's nothing, Honey, just a bunch of lumberjocks."

NOW I REMEBER … THIS WAS THE REASON I JOINED.


----------



## MsDebbieP

143: you know you are a lumberjock when you carry a piece of wood for your next project - in your finger!! OUCH


----------



## Dusty

144:

you know you are a lumberjock when in church sunday morning - your prayer and confession is " thou shall not covet thy neighbors walnut tree….....

145: when the new 3/4 ton pick up you bought - and built side boards for to haul all your lumber in ..you carved out or did a custom router job to dispay your love for… or business of wood working ... "Got Wood? " with your telephone number next to it.


----------



## Obi

And drive said truck to Church… Where those who don't know you think the worst.


----------



## scottb

146:

when you overhead a co-worker mention they just took down (or will be taking down) a tree. and you immediately ask if you can have it. Thinking, worst case, at least you'll have some firewood.


----------



## Chipncut

147:
When you're running out of space to store your back issues of old woodworking magazines. Example: 199 issues of Wood Magazine, Workbench Magazine since 1957.

And many others.


----------



## Dusty

148:

when you no longer get slivers and bleed because you have both so many calouses and dryed glue on your hands


----------



## Don

149:

When you always spell the word would like "wood".


----------



## Dusty

150

when you are sitting outside and hear a router or table saw that belongs to your neighbor and you can tell the blade and bit is dull….. just by the sound it is making


----------



## scottb

151:

You know you're a lumberjock when it takes you longer to look through your back issues to find a project, than it does to make them.

152:

and while you're going though the back issues, (regardless of how many you have) you remember every project in them.


----------



## Obi

No. 153. You know you're a Lumberjock if you tear apart all of your back issues of wood magazines and put the articles in seperate binders according to their topic, each article in it's own plastic protector.


----------



## Karson

Last Wed, the day after my birthday, while I was at the Woodworkers club making toys for Christmas, my wife showed up and surprised me by making the food to feed all of the workers there that day. She made a little poem to give to all of the men and women working.

*LumberJocks Have:*

Sawdust in their hair,
But, I guess that's only fair.
Sap running in their veins,
But, it's of a very good grain!
The men chew wood for lunch,
They are a knotty bunch.
Whenever they cut and saw,
The Lord does bless them all!


----------



## MsDebbieP

aaaaaaaw 
gotta love all these women behind the lumberjocks!! (And all the female lumberjocks of course)


----------



## Obi

That just reminded me that Noah was a Lumberjock. "Vooo-pah, vooo-pah,vooo-pah…. riiight."

No 154 You just might be a Lumberjock when you're building a boat, when no one has ever heard of rain before.

Based upon the information which gathered, Noah's Ark does exist on Mount Ararat also known as Mount Judi by some Muslim scholars. It has been preserved all of these years by the hand of God and exists the ice fields on Ararat.

No 155 You know you're a good Lumberjock, when your boat is still around 4,000 - 5,000 years after you built it.


----------



## scottb

That's funny Obi… just be 'Cos.


----------



## dennis

#156 You might be a Lumberjock if you make a cut list for a project you will never build and think you are having fun.


----------



## Obi

#157 You might be a lumberjock if you think sharpening a wooden pencil is considered woodworking


----------



## Obi

No. 158 You just might be a Lumberjock when you use a work bench as a kitchen table, or a kitchen table as a work bench.


----------



## Obi

No. 159 You know you're a Lumberjock when all of the wood pieces in your home have been altered.


----------



## bbrooks

Or is that when you have made all the wood pieces in your home?


----------



## scottb

either, or both, I'd say.

I'm (eventually) stripping all the painted wood surfaces in my home (baseboards, maybe the doors) revealing some great looking oldgrowth pine.

One door in progress, which is oak, might have to repaint that one as there is over a century's worth of dents, dings, from mild to severe. One door has a crack in a raised panel that you can see through! that somebody tried to cover with layers of poor paint jobs.


----------



## Obi

No. 160 you know you're a lumberjock when you use your Shop Apron when you BBQ


----------



## DrSawdust

No. 161 you know you're a lumberjock when you drive past your favorite wood store . . . . you salute and reverently encourage any others in the car to do the same.


----------



## Karson

No. 162 You know you are a LumberJock, when all of your woodworking friends send messages of encourgement and prayers when you are sick or ill.


----------



## beevee

No. 163 You know you are a Lumberjock when your Christmas list that you give to your wife consists of your favorite woodworkers catalog with appropriate pages dog-eared and the desired items circled…

No. 164 You know you are a Lumberjock when your in-laws say "thank you for the shelf" with a gift card to your favorite woodworkers supply store 

No. 165 You know you are a Lumberjock when you would rather be in the shop working than watching a game on TV.

No. 166 You know you are a Lumberjock when you take the doors from the microwave cart you built your inlaws, to fix that minor defect that no one else knows is there because it bugs you the 6 times a year that you see it.

No. 167 You know you are a Lumberjock when you find that you just spent your entire lunchtime reading this list and coming up with your own to add


----------



## scottb

No. 168:

You know you're a lumberjock when you start off trying to make advanced level projects in a brand new medium, rather than take baby steps. (and manage to do a good job of it.)

Well I could build a doghouse, but I think I'll try making a 3 story Barn first and see how that goes…"


----------



## Obi

This is in reply to Dennis' telling me I had nice legs.

No. 169 You know you're a lumberjock when you as a forum full of men "You want to see my legs"?


----------



## dennis

Nice Legs Obi!


----------



## Obi

This Guy IS a Lumberjock


----------



## MsDebbieP

I wonder if he made it out of "scraps" 

(oh and re: # 169-add "chests" to the list. )


----------



## bbrooks

One way to get yourself a motorcycle..


----------



## Obi

Most frames have a VIN# stamped into or attached to them. I wonder if this guy had to register the frame.


----------



## bbrooks

Wonder if the state would consider it street legal…


----------



## Paul

(True Story) #170? You might be a lumberjock when the wife comes out to the shop after seeing you pull a broken, discolored and ratty woven seat ladderback chair from the trunk of the car (which you picked up off the curb in front of someone's house) and asks, "What in the world are you going to do with that?!" And you respond, "Well, in about three days you're going to come out here and say, "Oh, I want that now!"

And it happens!


----------



## MsDebbieP

oh yah  
vision.. it's all about vision


----------



## Chip

#171 - You know you're a lumberjock when you drive miles out of your way to go around the local Woodcraft cause every time you drive by it you just KNOW you're going to pull in, look around… and buy something you don't need.


----------



## Chip

#172 - You know you're a lumberjock when you think you just may need counceling for ummm, being a lumberjock.


----------



## Chip

by the way, I can't go work now because I just read every one of these and I can't see straight. I was thinking I should do more curved pieces though… hmmmm


----------



## MsDebbieP

poor Chip 

#173: You know you're a lumberjock when you finally get caught up with all the projects and blogs and, before you log off, you refresh the "feel the pulse" one last time in case someone has posted something while you were reading the last entry. And they have.


----------



## Chip

debbie, stop it. Really… I MUST GET BACK TO WORK! - laughs


----------



## MsDebbieP

hehehehe dang.. there goes another one!!


----------



## MsDebbieP

ah hello.. anyone out there?? It's been 2 minutes and I have nothing to read!!


----------



## scottb

Paul,... #170 ? only three days? You must have already earned your first chip


----------



## Obi

That happened to me


----------



## Paul

My first chip? I'm a newbie. What's that mean?


----------



## scottb

I think deb made it as an AA reference, over on Todd's blog, I'm getting lost in the conversation… I mean, lost as in where it's taking place, over the various posts.

Aha! #174:

You know you're a lumberjock when you have more "conversations" here, than everywhere else throughout the day.


----------



## Obi

You just might be a lumberjock if you talk more in the LJ forum than you do to people you can touch? I used to be a chatter, because I spent more time in a chat room than I did in the real world (trw), and I knew more chatters that I'd met in person than I did anywhere else, to and including my work place.


----------



## Karson

Number 176, You might be a LumberJock when you prefer www.Lumberjock.com over any other web site.


----------



## bbrooks

Number 177 - You might be a Lumberjock when you care as must about the details of how a project is done as to how it looks when complete.


----------



## Caliper

Number 178 - You might be a LumberJock if your wish list on the Rockler, Woodcraft, and Amazon web sites have in excess of 10 items each.


----------



## Caliper

Number 179 - You might be a LumberJock if you can successfully read your Eagle America router bit catalog while watching a movie with your wife. And, manage to not be distracted by the strange looks and eye rolling.


----------



## clarkcustoms

I hope no one said this already but number 180 you might be a lumber jock if someone asks where you bought the majority of furniture in your house and you respond that you got it from the local lumber mill. Some assembly was required though.
number 181- If you have hand drawn plans of more than 10 furniture projects in your home.
Sincerely,
Jim at
Clark Customs


----------



## MsDebbieP

#181 you know you're a lumberjock when things go missing from the rest of the house and miraculously end up in the shop (things such as dish cloths, makeup brushes, and pie plates)


----------



## Obi

Debbie, was the make-up brush used to spread glue? I use a drain screen to sift my sawdust for wood filler…simply mix the same kind of sawdust as the wood you're using and mix it with Tite-bond II wood glue for a great filler, that matches the wood you're using.

(Most old school Lumberjocks already know that though)


----------



## MsDebbieP

ah hah-and I knew that one too!!!!   

make-up brush: lots of purposes. Limited only by the lack of creative thinking!! 
(Makes a good brush for small spaces)


----------



## Drew1House

#182 You may be a lumberjock if you see a newbie log into the site and realize that his shop is close to a relative and get excited enough about it to invite yourself over to check it out… (Dr.Sawdust has relatives in my area and he is totally welcome to come by (I am excited about it) ) as soon as it is finished.


----------



## Drew1House

#183 You may be a lumberjock when you have a list of tools to buy for a new shop that is 5 years old and you have switched by crossing out and listing a new one… Jointer models once per year for 5 years Powermatic, Delta, Jet, Grizzley, Powermatic….


----------



## Drew1House

#184 You may be a lumberjock when you need a ladder for the kiddies to get back into the boat and you immediatly start making plans for that left over Ipe to be turned into the ladder while your spouse goes in the house and finds an aluminum one online for $40 and ruins your plans for an all day Saturday project and you are disappointed.


----------



## Drew1House

#185 You may be a lumberjock whey you drag friends from the office and disinterested spouses over to the computer to see Marc's latest wood whisperer episode because you think he is so funny!


----------



## Drew1House

#186 You may be a lumberjock if you have thought multiple times about how to get true 3 phase power into the home shop and perhaps even priced it out.


----------



## Drew1House

#187 You may be a lumberjock when you debate the pros and cons of new not yet released woodworking tools with buddies on line when neither of you have actually touched any of the models in question.


----------



## Drew1House

#187 You may be a lumberjock when you know how to find any tool on timberlinetools.com, leevalley.com or grizzley.com in 3 mouse clicks as you are that familiar with their web interface.


----------



## scottb

The next one is #190…. Jim posted 180 and 181 in the same post and we seem to have miscounted since…. been a while since the last "audit"... 

Just when you think this list is just about as complete as it can get… lo and behold another spurt of good ones!


----------



## Drew1House

#190 You know you are a lumberjock when you build electrical drops into the new shops ceiling for your tools that you do not yet own and know the amperage requirements each spot will need.


----------



## Drew1House

#191 You know you are a lumberjock when you figure out how to mill your own mouldings for your home and spend more on the tools to do so by a factor of 3-4 than just buying the stuff would have cost.


----------



## Drew1House

#192 You may be a lumberjock when every time you run into a solid wood door it takes you 3 minutes to go through the thing as you check out whether they used quarter sawn or rift sawn lumber, the joinery, did they alternate grains on the glue up, what type of router set they used or did they have a shaper? And in your head you calculated how you could build the same thing, cost and time investment.


----------



## Drew1House

#193 You may be a lumberjock when you have made some item of clothing or personal ornamentation (a stick pin carved or inlayed) Belt Buckle, Hat, Pen Holder, etc out of lumber for yourself or someone in the family (Ebony broach with mother of pearl inlays here for my mom years ago)


----------



## Drew1House

#194 You may be a lumberjock when you have a solid hardwood piece of furniture you need to get rid of on craigslist or to a relative and you spend as much time sizing up the future owner as you would someone looking to take a puppy from you as you want it to go to a good home.


----------



## Drew1House

#195 You may be a lumberjock if you own electronics or car parts that have broken and been re fabricated/repaired from wood by yourself.


----------



## Drew1House

#196 You may be a lumberjock if your kids use titebond 2 for paper crafts instead of elmers.


----------



## Drew1House

#197 You may be a lumberjock if you have router tables or workbenches that are nicer peices of furniture than 90% of the people on your block have for furniture in their homes.


----------



## Obi

WOW … Drew's been here 1 day and I get the feeling he just might be a Lumberjock


----------



## Obi

So, Drew… are you glad to be here or what?


----------



## Drew1House

#198 You may be a lumberjock if you can explain to real estate clients what the Janka hardness scale is I.E. why cherry is not a good wood for wood floors and can tell them why there are better woods than alder for cabinetry if they have small children who may be climbing drawer pulls to get to the candy on high shelves.


----------



## Drew1House

#199 You may be a lumberjock when you have fishing lures you have carved yourself and know which woods work for floating and which woods work best for sinking baits.


----------



## Drew1House

#200 You know you are a lumberjock when your honey would rather you wore gloves to bed than to allow you to touch her with your scratchy rough hands!


----------



## Drew1House

Thats it for tonite…. I am glad to be here… gotta go get the kids to bed and find some soft gloves… He He…


----------



## rentman

#201 you know you are a lumberjock when you sit here for 30min reading all the reasons you might be a lumberjock!!!!!!!As i did


----------



## WayneC

#202 you know you might be a lumber jock when you walk by a pallet at work 3 times trying to figure out "A" how to get it home and "B" what you could make out of the wood.


----------



## MsDebbieP

this is too hilarious. 
Phil- #201 is hilarious.

Well done everyone. 
(Drew.. I'd say that you are officially a lumberjock) haha


----------



## rentman

drew not only are you a lumberjock you may need some professional help.just kidding


----------



## Woodwayze

You look at a tree and you think:

'How many six-board chests could I make from that?'

John (UK)


----------



## Drew1House

#203 You may be a lumberjock when you sit in a pew at church and try to calculate the board feet needed to make a pew and then to make all the pews…


----------



## MsDebbieP

hahah Drew.. I think you are supposed to be listening to the Minister!!! hahah


----------



## Drew1House

#204 You may be a lumberjock when you think it is a good idea to drive 13 plus hours to pick up a bunch of tree trunks…


----------



## WayneC

#205 You might be a lumberjock if you wondered where this post went becase you had not see it for a few days.


----------



## Karson

#206 This was from Chip when I gave him time between our houses. He said you might be a LumberJock when you say how far you live from Woodcraft, Rockler etc.


----------



## Chip

Darn it Karson, I just came in here to add that. lol. (He's a Lumberjock AND he's quick)


----------



## Karson

Well I gave you credit. LOL


----------



## Obi

No 207. You might be a Lumberjock if… Someone mentions a name and you immediately assume that the person mentioned is ALSO a Lumberjock.

No 208. You might be a Lumberjock if … Only fellow Lumberjocks are real people and all others are a figment of your imagination or fictisious characters


----------



## scottb

Well, except for Sam, Norm and a few others, I think you're right!


----------



## MsDebbieP

#209 You know you're a LumberJock when… you get pieces of sawdust in your bread dough!!


----------



## Chip

I'm curious. Can this go on forever or at some point will the whole site explode? Oh, funny sight… hundreds of Lumberjocks laying all over the place, dazed, dioriented. Too funny.


----------



## MsDebbieP

(and you'd know they were LumberJocks - they'd be the ones laying al over, dazed and disoriented!)


----------



## bbrooks

#210 - You know you are a lumberjock when you try to persuade your neighbor to trim his trees so you can get some extra wood.


----------



## Obi

No 211 You know you're a Lumberjock when you're laying all over dazed and disoriented covered with sawdust and think "It don't get no better than this."


----------



## MsDebbieP

you're so funny Obi.

lol @ Bill… My eyes are constantly scanning trees now to see if a branch needs to come down - or the whole tree!


----------



## Obi

trust me… take down the whole tree


----------



## cheller

No 212 You know you're a Lumberjock when you gauge the need for a haircut by how tangled your hair gets in the strap of your dustmask.


----------



## scottb

No 213… you know you're a lumberjock when your spouse can tell your new "haircolor" by species…

don't use the white towels!


----------



## scottb

No 214: You know you're a Lumberjock when you finally get to join Debbie, Obi, Karson, Dick and Don in the 1000 post club (even though you've been a member longer than some of them) - and are comfortable knowing you'll likely never make it back into the top five again - too many new jocks to keep up, too much to do in the shop… but I'm still gonna blog about all of it!


----------



## Obi

No 215 You know you're a Lumberjock when your main claim to fame is "I was Number 1…Once", and it really doesnt bother you that you may never be there again.

I think Debbie has it for keeps, Now.


----------



## MsDebbieP

haven't you noticed how quiet I've been???

i'll pass the hat-anytime!!


----------



## scottb

I was thinking that her 100 comments (Canadian) would be about, what, 76 American? Still has her in the lead though. 

As a follow up to #215…

No 216…. when your project once had the most views (thanks to the first LJ contest - even with Marks Awesome Maloof inspired rockingchair in the mix), and you didn't come close to winning!


----------



## WayneC

#217 You might be a lumberjock your eagerly reading posts at 3:06 AM.


----------



## MsDebbieP

Scott - you are too funny. I think my must be right re: US/ Canadian conversion.

Hmmm I wonder how that affects measurements on plans?? !!! 
No wonder Rick and I prefer flying by the seat of our pants over following plans!


----------



## WayneC

#218 You might be a lumberjock if your commenting on Nicole's nice legs and you genuinely mean her spindlework.


----------



## Greg3G

#219 You know you are a Lumberjock when you have more tools than shop space.

#220 You know you are a lumberjock when you have more wood than storage space.
Yes, I've seen some your shop pictures….I am still too embarrased to post mine. It would take a month of cleaning to get it to the worst of yours.


----------



## MountainDrew

#221 You know your a Lumberjock when you refinish your table to match the color of your holiday decorations. Green stain rocks!


----------



## dennis

#222 You might be a lumberjock when you think masking tape is just band-aids on a roll!


----------



## Obi

Did you just do that Dennis?


----------



## dennis

I was inspired!


----------



## shack

You migh be a Lumberjock if you are new here and take the time to read all these post in this thread.


----------



## bbrooks

Way to go Shack, getting in the groove already.


----------



## ShawnH

#223- You might be a lumberjock if you can only count to 9.

#224 If you prefer to scrape frost from your windshield in 5 degree winter weather so you can use your side of a 2 car garage as a shop, you might be a lumberjock.

#225 If a sign that says "FREE WOOD" causes heart palpitations, disorientation, and near auto accidents, you might be a lumberjock. (most people see that see reading "FREE JUNK")

#226 "Sawdust is one of the 4 food groups, isn't it?" That's right, you guessed it, your a LJ

ShawnH, East Wenatchee, Wa


----------



## Wooder

#227 If you live in "Lumberton, MS".....


----------



## Woodwayze

#228 You know you are a lumberjock when you are step-perfect with the 'Sawdust and Shavings Shuffle' each time you go back indoors.

If you didn't learn it, you would be brained by the distaff side of the household.

John UK


----------



## MsDebbieP

#229….when you stand out in the pouring rain spreading sawdust onto the ground to prevent plants from growing in a certain area.


----------



## johnnybwood

OK, I think I'm figuring out how this blog/forum stuff works. A couple of days ago I came up with:

What number are we up to at this point? About 300? Anyway, this one came to me yesterday in the shop.

You know you're a lumber jock when you drop a chisel and as you catch it, by the blade of course, you think three things; (1) "thank God I didn't chip the blade", (2) ""at least I didn't bleed on this work" and (3) "wow, that cut is so clean I won't even need stitches!!"

-JWB


----------



## MsDebbieP

haha @ chip the blade.


----------



## ShawnH

#2-IF you check back every 2 minutes to see if someone thought your post was funny, you might be a lumberjock.

#2-If you have only been a member for 3 days and have posted more here than on all your other boards(including those for work) , you might be a lumberjock.


----------



## ShawnH

#2-If the term boards for work made you laugh or scratch your head, you might be a LJ.


----------



## Obi

No 234. You might be a Lumberjock if you get the Sunday paper just for ads on Furniture you can make, or
Tools you can buy on sale.


----------



## bbrooks

No. 235 - You might be a Lumberjock when you burn your breakfast in the morning because you just wanted one more quick peek at the site and lost track of time.


----------



## MsDebbieP

#236 ou might be a Lumberjock if you laugh out loud at the jokes because they are true and you've done them yourself.


----------



## johnnybwood

You know that you're a lumberjock when you can tell how many tools you've sharpened this week by the number of bald spots on your forearms - or legs if that's how you check your edge. Or …. I'd better stop there.


----------



## scottb

Ooh, good one JWB…. to continue on that line of thinking:

#238, you havn't bought a razor in years, because you're sharpening skills are that good!

(which despite the picture… ain't me


----------



## Greg3G

239 You Know you are a lumberjock when you schedule an operation 6 weeks out in order to finish a few more projects in the shop!


----------



## MsDebbieP

priorities, huh?? Assuming the operation is/was for you - I hope everything is well


----------



## Obi

No 240 You know you're a Lumberjock when you refuse to schedule an operation cause you don't have the time to sit in a hospital and recover.


----------



## Greg3G

Good one Obi…the thought had crossed my mind, but two things. First my shoulder hurts like the dikkens and second, the Dr said the longer I wait, the more damage is caused. Debbie, its not too serious. I dislocated my shoulder a couple times in the army and as a result, I tore the cartilage in my shoulder, now its completly torn in tow and has slipped down into the joint. he''s going in and staple it back up. should only be down a couple of months thats if i didn't mess anything else : )


----------



## Obi

you're due for a break…call it vacation time and spend your spare time (recovery) at Lumberjocks.com and looking for future projects.


----------



## scottb

Greg… sure, not *too* bad… until you describe it. Rest well (or work on becoming ambidexterous


----------



## Greg3G

#241 You know you are a lumbejock when you shop for a new vehical based on the amount of wood it can carry, not on the gas milage it gets.


----------



## roundabout22

#242 You know you are a Lumberjock when you go through withdrawls when the Lumberjocks wesite crashes.

#243 You know you are a Lumberjock when you check every 5 minutes to see if the Lumberjocks website is back up after it crashes.


----------



## PanamaJack

#244 You know you are a Lumberjock when you start planting trees….After, already having *planned* out the kitchen cabinets you're going to build once they become fully grown trees…...(I should live so long!)

None-the-less --> Guilty!


----------



## Karson

#245 You know you are a lumberjock when you call another LumberJock and talk for an hour because you are having withdrawal symptoms because your favorite web site is down.

Thanks for calling JockMike2.


----------



## Chipncut

#246 _*You know your a Lumberjock when you go out to kick the neighbors cat when the website is down.

Then you remember, The neighbor doesn't even own have a cat.*_


----------



## Chipncut

*I have to apologize for my last entry,* 
I was only trying to be funny. I've never kicked a cat in my life. All of our neighbors cats seem to congregate in our back yard. They love our back yard, it's a regular cat sanctuary.


----------



## MsDebbieP

It never crossed my mind that you would kick a cat.. 
I thought it was showing the desperation that we reached while waiting for LJ to come back online. 
I laughed.


----------



## Obi

I didn't suffer any withdrawals at all… I talked to Debbie via Instant messenger… you *ALL* should have at least one Lumberjock on instant messenger… saves long distance charges


----------



## decoustudio

When you wake up at 5:30 am, and the first thought you have is:

"how long can I wait this morning to have a soda pop before I have to admit that I'm an addict…..and….I wonder if I have any new "Lumberjock Notifier" emails!"


----------



## 2

#247 I agree with Obi - You know you are a Lumberjock when you have Debbie in your Instant Messenger… and believe me it's a lot of fun


----------



## 2

#248 You know you are a Lumberjock when you buy something in our LJ woodworking store each month (shameless plug I admit LOL)


----------



## MsDebbieP

hahaha you know you are a saleman when …..... you post a #248 lol!!


----------



## hermanv

#249 You know your a lumber jock when you spend $500 on wood and new tools to complete a project for your wife that you could have just bought for $75 at the local furniture store.


----------



## Paul

#250 You know you're a lumberjock when early in your marriage your non-woodworking spouse had nothing but praise, and oooos and ahhhhs. for everything you built Yet, instead of enjoying and accepting the praise, you trained a critic. You would say, "Thanks, but I'm not happy about this . . . " And you would point out a joint with a 1/16" gap or a blem in the finish in an out-of-the-way spot or a dried glue spot you missed that didn't take stain or point out a barely visible repair that covered a mistake.

And now . . . you invite your spouse to the shop for a consult on a particular point and you receive several "extra" insghts. "Did you see this?" (Yes, dear) "What happened here?" (Explanation) "Hmmmmm?" (What???! Oh, I wasn't hoping you wouldn't notice that!)

A kiss on the cheek as your spouse departs. "I'm sorry dear, but you trained me!"

"Yes my love, I trained you!"


----------



## decoustudio

No. 251 (never thought it would get this high of a count!)

"when you work to 3:30am on a project to meet a tight deadline, and before you go to bed, you stop and check to see if any has commented on any of projects, blog, or forum topics!"

There used to be a day here on this site when a jock could post a new project and it would stay up on the front page of the projects for a few days. Now, it is gone in a matter of hours! Isn't it great, keep posting!!

Mark


----------



## Chipncut

*Comment:* What do you mean hours, now it's minutes.


----------



## mot

Wow! That's a read and a half! LOL


----------



## Obi

No. 252 you might be a lumber jock if your "Dream Home" is above the shop


----------



## dennis

Glad to hear you got your loft in!


----------



## Obi

Actually, Dennis, I just got started. I've built three floor joists and tomorrow go get more material. And straps, and work on my next router table, and continue working on the cabinet doors for the church cabinets, and keep cleaning the shop and finding a place for everything so I can put everything in it's place.


----------



## miles125

#253 "If even the suit you wear to weddings and funerals has a little glue spot on it"


----------



## MsDebbieP

oh say it isn't so !!!! lol


----------



## PanamaJack

#254…(?) If you know Obi's or Mot's real name??


----------



## scottb

#255 if you don't recognize an outside e-mail or phone call from a fellow jock, as you only think of them my thier nickname.


----------



## dennis

#256…if you map out your vacations so you get a chance to drop in on a couple of lumberjocks and talk shop…isn't Kansas on the way to California from Idaho?


----------



## RonR

#257…If you order a pizza by the board foot.


----------



## miles125

#258…If the lint filter on your clothes dryer turns out craft size sheets of 1/2" particle board


----------



## WayneC

People were asking about posts with the most replies. I know this is one of them. Also, it might be fun to read if your new to the site.


----------



## Aubster

#259…If you can't wait until your wife leaves so you can hop on lumberjack.com


----------



## mattsanf

#260…You come home from work and the kids find you still in a suit and tie in front of the workbench covered in shavings a half an hour later…


----------



## PanamaJack

Matt…you been peeking into my shop….? How did you know?


----------



## Aubster

And talking to my wife.


----------



## mattsanf

funny….wives don't seem to understand that woodworking in dress cloths is necessary sometimes…

My shop apron fits just fine over my dress pants and white shirt.


----------



## MsDebbieP

oh you men!!!!


----------



## Tangle

#261…. If you wake up at 5 AM and lay there petting your dog while you figure out the sequence to assemble the project waiting in the shop then go to work at 6 AM so you don't forget.


----------



## bryano

#263…If you find your self dumpster diveing for wood to reclaim.


----------



## windofthewoods

264…if your wife refuses to go shopping with you any more because you always say you can make a better version of what she likes and point out the faults to her.

265…when you spend ten times what it is worth in gas just going there and back to get a good deal on a piece of wood and don't understand why your wife is displeased.

266…whenever a stranger asks for directions you use all the local lumber stores as navigational markers.

267…when at Christmas you are more excited about the presents that you made for your family than they are.

268…when you are hoping that this year your wife will hide tools instead of easter eggs even though the kids still aren't out of the house yet.


----------



## windofthewoods

269…if you wear your lumberjock t-shirt to bed every night.

270…when your wife goes to get you some clean clothes and sees that all you have are lumberjock t-shirts.

By the way if you come up with a best 10 taken from this list and put them on a lumberjock t-shirt I will definitely be interested in purchasing one.


----------



## bbrooks

271 - when you spend your free time thinking of new things to add to the "You know you are a Lumberjock" list.


----------



## Russel

I can't add much to the list, but will share my reaction to a friend's story at work this morning. Apparently he had some trees near electrical wires that needed to come down. As he was telling the story he said, "There was this black walnut …" At that point I stopped hearing what he was saying and waited patiently for him to finish his silly story so that I could ask him if I could have the wood. A little insenitive, maybe, but black walnut is rather dear round here.


----------



## bbrooks

That would be number 272 I think.

Did you get the wood?


----------



## Russel

He promised to bring the logs tomorrow. Then I'll need to get it sliced and then wait for it to dry . . . the anticipation . . .


----------



## DaveJ

273 - You know 15/64" when you see it.


----------



## Dadoo

This is true.

I know I'm a Lumberjock because the other day I was driving the wife's car and passed the road crews while they were taking down a 100 year old Maple tree, and I was wondering if there was a way to get that 5' piece of 3'wide log in her trunk to take home. Really.


----------



## doyoulikegumwood

274 if while at work cuting down Diseased you think to your self "yea this tree smell terible but mabey just mabey i could make some pens out of some of this tree" it could happin

p.s. i work for the state of minneasota hiway department at least once a week i have this thought while cutting down one tree or another


----------



## DaveJ

275 - You had to recut that 15/64" piece. And you bought a caliper.


----------



## scottb

276 - you're looking at the 5/4ths pine stock at the big box, (cause you need a pice of 1" thick trim to match the old (OLD) trim on your house…. and you can tell the whole lot is really 5/4ths, and not an inch as you'd expect. - which makes the (3/4") 1x's look mighty thin indeed!


----------



## shapeshifter

#277 you know you're a lumberjock when:

once you get here… you are welcomed by other lumberjocks with open arms.

"then after inviting more people to join you here
and finding that someone you know already has joined…
you stay up till the wee hours of the morning just so you can finish reading this thread.


----------



## pitbull

#288 - When even your wife starts to point out bits of wood in dumpsters.


----------



## DanYo

289
You know you are a liumberjock when you miss getting covered from head to toe with wet and juicey chips and bark when turning a freshly cut walnut log.


----------



## Tinyshop

#290- Your dog might be a lumbermutt if he doesnt even flinch when you turn on the 10' saw he is sleeping under.
#291-your dog may be a lumbermutt if his fleas build condos out of the sawdust on him.
#292-your dog may be a lumbermutt if he has chewed on some of the rarest wood in the world. (tiny tiny pieces mind you)


----------



## Tinyshop

#293-You might be a lumberjock if by 'clean' you mean less sawdusty than usual.
#293-you might be a lumberjock if you can't sleep because you know in the morning you will finish your most challenging project yet. (430am my time right now)
#294-you might be a lumberjock if you actually considered naming one of your children Delta or Bosch, but didnt hesitate at all naming your dog Porter-Cable!


----------



## MsDebbieP

all tooo funny!! lol 
"Porter-Cable the LumberMutt" lol


----------



## WayneC

Hmmmm. Might have to name my next dog DeWalt.


----------



## WayneC

#295 You might be a LumberJock if SWMBO can use the tools in your shop during a fight to justify any purchase she desires.


----------



## pmulry

#296 You cut a huge gash in your thumb with a chisel and instead of being concerned about the blood spilling from the wound, you're proud that you honed the chisel to razor-sharp. At least the cut will heal faster!


----------



## Drew1House

#297 You may be a lumberjock if all your good clothes end up as shop/work clothes within a year of buying them due to that one more thing in the shop before running to work…


----------



## Drew1House

#298 You may be a lumberjock if the sign reading "Timberline Woodworking Supply Not Responsible For Any Marital Discord Tools Purchased At The Store May Cause!" actually gives you pause at checkout…


----------



## Drew1House

#299 You may be a lumberjock if your spouse thinks your new 8 inch spiral head parallelogram jointer cost less than $400…


----------



## Drew1House

#300 You may be a lumberjock if you carefully timed your 300th post to Lumberjocks.com to coincide with the 300th reason you may be a lumberjock…


----------



## Dano

I don't have a reason other than to say - I love you guys….in a friendship heterosexual way~! Someone please sponsor a big get together so I can prove to my wife that there are others like me out there!!


----------



## scottb

Sounds like #302 to me Dano…
proving we exist to the missus… my wife surely thinks the same thing…

I just needed to "fix" the count, as Christopher doublecounted a few back so lets give him #301… Drew still has his 300, as he put up the 299th which really was (as best we can keep track) - Wasn't gonna take your 300/300 away from you there Drew!

#303 you're in the 2000+ club, and it never even seemed like an accomplishment (even though 100 and 200 did) What, with Deb coming in at nearly triple that….. (and with logging all those miles to boot)


----------



## scottb

#304, you really didn't expect the list to get this long… and now wonder how much longer it will get - knowing it may never stop!


----------



## MsDebbieP

Congrats, Drew, on the 300/300.
Congrats Scott on the 2000 Club 

(I'm just lucky that I sit at my computer a lot for my other job… so I can check in frequently without looking like an addict running to the computer whenever I can)


----------



## Robb

#305 You might be a lumberjock if you have your wife cut your hair, so you can spend the money on tools.


----------



## Rob

#306. You can and *do* regale visitors with the history and relationship of each and every piece of scrap you put on the fire, including showing them the exact place it was taken from on the piece you cut it from.

Rob


----------



## Rob

#307 On Wednesdays you go shopping and have buttered scones for tea!

Rob


----------



## MsDebbieP

lol Rob.. 307 is extra funny


----------



## bbrooks

Oh no, here comes the song again!


----------



## shapeshifter

#308

you talk the missus into a remodel so that you can redo the bathroom with heated tile floors (moisture proof board warmer), a large steam shower (hermetically sealed lumber steamer), jacuzzi (soaking tub with agitators), and that bidet (low sink)...


----------



## Drew1House

(Don't let her see that post… she will start thinking about the bathroom sitting full of lumber and decide she likes it better as is…)


----------



## amesgang

You run out of room and start storing scraps on the stairway to your shop.


----------



## scottb

that was 309, which sounds a lot like #310 in my house:
You store longer boards (that can't make it down the stairs) in the front hallway, or infront of the kitchen cabinets "Just for today" which stretches out long enough to collect the "other" kind of dust.


----------



## MsDebbieP

isn't it amazing how something sits in a place for a short time and miraculously you no longer see it


----------



## Dale_R

311: You have built wood racks, to hold approximately 10,000 board feet of walnut, cherry, cedar, red oak, and white oak that you have accumulated and you have logs outside waiting to be sawed into lumber (cypress, cedar, pecan & cherry) and all of a sudden yoiu decide to build small decorative boxes. On top of that, you go online and order sugar pine and maple for your next two boxes.


----------



## Proclamator

312: You know you're a Lumberjock when you suffer a MAJOR panic attack when your wife calls you at work and says, "Don't bother getting kindling for the fireplace, I found some in your shop".


----------



## Drew1House

313: You know you are a lumberjock when you have upgraded/replaced a tool you have never used… (well used a couple of times)


----------



## Drew1House

314: You know you are a lumberjock when you accept banner ads for your new woodworking forum from Vonage because you know the guys/gals on your site would be particularly interested in the free router deal with a new account!


----------



## decoustudio

#315:

"You can't figure out why the neighbor lady slapped you. 
All you said was, "boy howdy, what I could do with that big Ash of yours."

sorry, 
Mark


----------



## MsDebbieP

#316: ... when you suffer a MAJOR panic attack when a fellow LumberJock says that the wife said, "Don't bother getting kindling for the fireplace, I found some in your shop"


----------



## Tailor

#317:

You might be a LumberJock when your wife or SO has learned exactly what to tell you NOT to do when she wants something simple and fast.

"I don't care what its made of, Don't plane it, don't joint it. Don't even sand it if you don't have to. Don't stain it. Just grab one of your million boards and cut it up and turn it into some shelves for the shed."

Bonus: You might be a *slightly evil* LumberJock if after you notice all that lovely hardwood her current kitchen is made of, you switch into critic mode and "help" your boss's wife decide to get her kitchen remodelled, and then seal the deal by offering to tear down the "old stuff" for her….. And then get paid overtime for it by your boss.


----------



## Tailor

#318

You might be a LumberJock if your SO can by the sound coming out of the shop not only tell what kind of power tool you are using at any one time, but can tell *which* of them you are using, and what your using that tool means.


----------



## MsDebbieP

hahhaah #317 has me laughing - still …


----------



## North40

You might be a LumberJock if …
#318: You've been talked into a remodeling project, so you call the big orange home improvement store and try to order the studs as "400 BF of 8/4 Fir" 
#319: You assume the silence on the other end means they are looking up the price
#320: When the 8/4 Fir arrives you dig through the pile for any "interesting pieces" 
#321: You consider taking the boards with the worst twist and wayne


----------



## North40

hmmm … #321 should have ended with "... out to the shop for a few passes on the jointer"


----------



## pappy

#322: You know you're a lumberjock if you meet the wood spirit in a chunk of maple and instantly think of the poetic way Frank would have described the encounter


----------



## brad

#323 If you rebuild the bench on your deck and save the wood because you just know, hmmmm, someday i can use this for something…you could be a lumberjock.
I wonder if jeff foxworthy will pick up on the and develope a whole new craze?


----------



## cajunpen

#324 Your sitting in front of your computer, reading a long list of posts - because after all, it is wood related, AND while reading and posting to Lumber Jocks you are watching recorded Router Workshop shows - and it's 1:00 a.m. on a Saturday night!


----------



## cajunpen

Mark, this post that you started may just have set a record for views/replies - what ya think?


----------



## decoustudio

Cajunpen: I have enjoyed watching this topic develop over the past 511 days since I started it. I've watched all of the posts, and seeing that in almost everyone one of them, I have identified myself, as a Lumberjock.

We seem to all be cut from the same tree, so to speak.

Thanks for enjoyment,
Mark


----------



## MsDebbieP

#325 … when you are checking out what's on TV, see a program called "Domino" and you think it is a show on woodworking.


----------



## Woodwayze

#326 …When you cry, because you really do not have room for the serviceable, reclaimed Utile, offered by a neighbour.

#327… When you look at a mighty oak and ask, 'How many tables and chairs could I make from that?'

#328… When, without being warned by the Lady, you do the 'sawdust dance' on the doormat before stepping into the house.


----------



## miles125

If cleaning out the inside of your truck requires a first step of blowing it out with an air hose.


----------



## dennis

...cleaning anything requires an air hose!


----------



## Obi

#329 YOU MIGHT BE A LUMBERJOCK IF YOU FEEL LIKE A FAILURE FOR HAVING LESS THAN 2000 POSTS


----------



## MsDebbieP

quality, Obi.. quality, not quantity


----------



## DanYo

330

You might be a lumberjock if your dress shoes have sawdust on them


----------



## North40

Dennis' entry didn't get a number, so I'm jumping to …
#332 - You insist on making a distinction between being "dusty" and "dirty"


----------



## SST

You might be a lumberjock if, no matter how many posts show up here, you can actually say "Boy, I've been there" to each and every one of them. -SST


----------



## WoodWright

331. When someone talks about a wireless router, you 'correct' them by saying, "No, that's _cordless_ router!"


----------



## WoodWright

333. You think sharing a joint means two or more L Js doing a glue-up together.


----------



## WoodWright

334. You think "logging on" must refer to some forestry activity.


----------



## WoodWright

335. You suppose the Chairman of the Board must be in charge of the lumber.


----------



## WoodWright

336. You guess a Federal Bureau is probably a style of bedroom furniture. ...And would like a set of plans so you can make one too.


----------



## WoodWright

337. You have at least five magazine subscriptions with the word "wood" somewhere in the title.


----------



## WoodWright

338. Everyone who buys you presents carefully chooses only things you could not make in your shop. ...Except tools, because they think you must have at least one of everything you could possibly need-but you don't.


----------



## WoodWright

339. You have at least one stray power tool in the living room at all times.


----------



## WoodWright

Brad (#323): Jeff Foxworthy's new theme might be "You might be a Liberal" and would probably start off something like:

"If yew've caught more than three STDs they don't yet have a name for, yew just mahght be a Lib'ral."


----------



## WoodWright

340. You think of Mixed Nuts as using Beechnut, Chestnut, and Walnut all in the same project.


----------



## WoodWright

341. You haven't bought a tool in the last thirty days and the store calls up just to make sure you're okay.


----------



## WoodWright

342. Your compost is made of vastly more wood shavings than grass clippings, and you have a very large yard.


----------



## DanYo

343 … you brush the sawdust from your hair because you don't want to look like an old-rustic-wood-goat


----------



## Karson

Woodwright. My wood chip pile









With Mineral Popular on the left. Holly in the middle and Goncalo Alves on the right.


----------



## Drew1House

344 You might be a lumberjock if your family is completely used to having a project or 2 going on at all times in the house to the point where they comment on it in a negative way when they visit homes that dont… "daddy, why don't the _'s take care of their house" (the house is immaculate, just no projects)


----------



## North40

#345 - You know the wood species of each of the splinters in your hands

#346 - You realize you are about to sneeze and your first thought is to aim away from anything cast iron


----------



## DanYo

#347 you know the locations of all woodcrafts and rockler stores in a 250 mile radius


----------



## LeeJ

348

you know you're a lumberjock when you take the time to read all these posts.

Lee


----------



## Grumpy

349. When you spend $500 to build a shed just for wood scraps that are not even worth a fraction of the cost.
350. When a friend tells you can make their grandson a rocking horse & you wouldn't know where to start let alone know how to draw a horse.


----------



## DonnaMenke

Reading these posts has been a balm to my soul. I was going to refer to my favorites- but there were just too many. I can add one that I didn't notice- it was posted on the woodworkingwomen site many years ago by a turner:
351. You know you are a serious woodworker when you have wood sawdust and shavings in your bra.
(Hah- bet you guys never thought of THAT one!!! LOLOLOL


----------



## Karson

You are right Danna I never thought of that.

#352 You might be a LumberJock if you have sawdust and shavings in your Jock.


----------



## Russel

Donna, for safety reasons, I don't wear a bra when I'm woodworking …


----------



## miles125

#353 If your feet and back hurt after 10 minutes of browsing in a clothing store, but you can stay on your feet 8 hours at a woodshow before feeling any real discomfort.


----------



## miles125

#354 If your friends accuse you of wearing clothes designed by Norm Abrams.


----------



## DanYo

#355

you know you are lumberjock when your wife is a lumberjock too !

that right Peggy ?

you a lumberjock ?


----------



## scottb

#358… when you care enough about this string to note that we skipped a number a ways back, and had to keep reading (and reading) through to make sure the tally is right. We skipped Miles 20-30 or so back, and a miscount a bit before that.

#359 when you know in your head that we've still had NO repeats after all this time!

Wait a sec, I'm an artist not an accountant!


----------



## biff_kpv

#360…when you throw out the cardboard air freshener and carry actual cedar and pine boards in your vehicle so you can smell it when your driving.


----------



## Betsy

#360 you might be a lumberjock if you are late for a morning staff meeting because you had to go to the lumberyard before work.

#361 you might be a lumberjock when all the other ladies just grin, roll their eyes and say - yep that's a Betsy thing.


----------



## miles125

#362 If you know the optimum height to build a vanity countertop to make whoopi on.


----------



## MsDebbieP

(*Russel*.. for safety reasons, I wear a bra when woodworking… lol)


----------



## Obi

Donna

363 You might be a lumberjock if (as a man) you all of a sudden view a bra as "Safety Equipent".


----------



## Obi

364 You just might be a lumberjock is every article of clothing you own has glue on it.

#365 You just might be a Lumberjock if you go buy a new pair of coveralls to keep the glue off of all of your clothing AFTER you have already gotten glue on all of your clothing


----------



## Obi

O.K. I'M OFFICIAL. I WOKE UP AT 4:30 LOOKED AROUND A FEW WOOD SITES, WENT TO LJ AND POSTED AND THEN WENT BACK TO SLEEP AND DREAMED I WENT TO AUSTRALIA TO VISIT DON.

I MUST BE A LUMBERJOCK


----------



## olaf

#365: You leave a beautiful, fresh curl of wood from a hand plane on your wife's pillow as a sign of your love for her.


----------



## odie

#366: You and your friend say "the one who dies with most saws wins". I'm not reading them all…sorry if this was done already.


----------



## dennis

#367 You might be a Lumberjock if you have a picture of your grandfathers workbench in your shop…or your grandfathers workbench.


----------



## DanYo

#368 you might be a lumberjock if you dream about tools. sometimes even daydream.


----------



## scrollsaw

#369 when you had your work shop in your kitchen and drilling a hole thru the project and your wife kitchen table. opps!!!!


----------



## scrollsaw

#370 when your kids ate there thanksgiving dinner on your work bench that was still in the kitchen and the table cloth that cover up the hole in the kitchen table.


----------



## MsDebbieP

hahaha that's funny


----------



## rikkor

371. You buy a double wheel grinder to sharpen. Then you buy a slow speed grinder to sharpen. Then you buy glass plates and sticky sandpaper to sharpen. Then you buy Norton waterstones and Veritas jigs to sharpen. Then you buy a WorkSharp 3000 to sharpen. And you don't feel bad about any of it. (P.S. You still have the whole kaboodle)


----------



## shaun

you know you're surrounded by LJ's when it takes five minutes for the "you know you're a lumberjock when…. " thread to load!


----------



## shaun

and #372 - close enough is never really close enough


----------



## MsDebbieP

(that would be 373)... measure twice, cut once… (The loading comment is legit. Not everyone would wait!)


----------



## schwingding

374: You bookmatch your drawer bottoms.

I didn't think I could possibly think of one that hadn't been posted, but there it is!


----------



## Karson

Thats just a good design criteria LOL


----------



## scottb

#375 Just balancing the checkbook here:. there were two 365's

#376. This thread has become so important, that it just feels right to keep the count accurate, so we can continue to be in awe of how it's grown - without doublespeak! Look what you started Mark… and look at all the e-mail notifications that have given you a grin or a chuckle!


----------



## scottb

Love the 371 Rikkor - I recently picked up, and have yet to use my Veritas jig with my Diamond stones (which have seen some use)... But I can't wait to pick-up the worksharp (and don't feel guilty about wanting it either)!


----------



## Ageingwood

#376 . It`s bad when, Local contractors call to tell you they have scrap lumber that needs to be moved
or local home supply saves cut offs in a bin for you . Or if driving down the road you stop at a new house being built not to look at house but to see if any scraps.


----------



## scottb

that was #377 - and very funny - are you testing me know?


----------



## shaun

Scott, I'd say #375 is confirmation of #372 (close enough is never really close enough) you lumberjock! ;-)


----------



## arkydave

#378. You may be a lumberjock if you have to watch the woodworking video a second time because you were fixated on the equipment in the background the first time.


----------



## MsDebbieP

hahah that's funny!


----------



## CaptnA

Hey all new to the site and read all this in one sitting - its now 6 am…
You might be married to a lumber jock if your wife wants a new lathe for Christmas -
and you might be a lumberjock if you feel relieved that you finally get to use yours again after getting one 
for her!


----------



## MsDebbieP

haha that's funny-are your eyes blurry?? ?


----------



## miles125

#380 If you go to a friends house and feel compelled to ask for a screwdriver to adjust that kitchen cabinet door with an 1/8" sag.


----------



## douginaz

#381 You know you are a lumberjock if have come in the house smelling more like pinesol than pinesol


----------



## Karson

#382 You might be a LumberJock when after making a replacement drawer for your wife's kitchen cabinet that had Builders drawers. You find the the Half-lap corners was not what you want, and you go buy a dovetail saw.


----------



## Thuan

#383 …if you have doubts about your "Lumberjockness" with a grade of 49.7% after spending the last hour tallying up to see which of the 382 lines applies to yourself.


----------



## Bradford

#384..you might be a lumberjock if while in the emergency room getting sutures for almost cutting off a finger while trying to finish one more thin strip, you say, "as long as I have nubs to work with, I'll keep on woodworking.
#385.. despite almost cutting off a finger, you go back in to the shop to see if you can still do anything with that bandaged hand, and think, "If I put two sided tape on my hand I could still hold a tool, or sand" (I did)
BLADE GUARD REMOVED FOR CLARITY ,BUT FORGOTTEN DUE TO STUPIDITY!


----------



## Bradford

#386 You might be…if you have blood, sweat, and tears all at the same time, in your latest project and, leave it in, poly'd over, just to remind you of the tooth count that went through your hand. 
#387 you might be…if you were building a bookcase to hold all of your wood books, mags and catalogues for #384 as mentioned above.


----------



## Bradford

#387 you know you are when your spouse wraps your Christmas gifts and closes the wrapping paper with Band-Aids.


----------



## Bradford

#389…there is cat poop in your saw dust, and you don't have a cat.(ha ha)


----------



## Bradford

#390.. you wake from a dream about building a project and go out to the shop to write down the dream and start pulling the wood, and then go back to bed.


----------



## Karson

Bradford hope everything is ok on the fingers.


----------



## rikkor

Good line on the blade guard Bradford. Has applied to me.


----------



## MsDebbieP

ouch re: "blood sweat and tears' ... sounds like everything turned out ok or at least not too seriously.

I liked the 49% comment…


----------



## jmings

"I think you qualify." 
-Sharona Fleming (to Adrian Monk)

>

[more]


----------



## YorkshireStewart

#391 …you enthuse about finding, and post the fact on the internet that you've found this on your driveway


----------



## TreeBones

Holly Cow!

#392 You know your a LumberJock when you spend over one hour reading about how to tell if you might be a LumberJock.

#393 When your wife shows you a painting she likes and all you can see is the frame.

#394 when driving the wife wants you to look at a nice house and all you see is the trees around it.

#395 when at least half the vacation photos are of trees and the wood paneling from the cruse ship.

#396 when you line up your splinters after removing them from your hands and try to identify them.

#397 when you wake up in the morning with a bench design tattooed on your hand.

#398 when you plant walnuts instead of eating them.

#399 when you put a splint on a broken tree branch and wonder what it will look like after being milled into lumber many years later.

#400 When you want OBI and Drew to see you made 400.


----------



## Karson

Stewart: Guilty! Re #391


----------



## Karson

#401 You spend an hour talking to another LumberJock on the phone to try to determine how to cut up #391 to get the best and most useful wood.

No decisions made.


----------



## Alphie

You have a 100+ year-old hickory stump (14 foot tall) at a 70-degree angle in your front yard, along with various other pieces of the same tree waiting for someone to show up with a portable sawmill to cut it up for you.


----------



## TackDriver

#402 Someone comes over to your house and absolutely must know where you bought that incredible piece of furniture….... and you coyly smile from ear to ear and say…......"I built it".


----------



## scottb

was that #403 Alphie?

So, Karson, how's your #391 - now that it has a name


----------



## teenagewoodworker

#404 when your brand new Rockler and Fine Woodworking magazines that you just got yesterday are crumpled up and ripped because you've read each 5 times already.

#405 when your parents/wife wont let you into the house until all the sawdust is off of you (and we all know thats never gonna happen)

#406 when your special tv time is 830 to 1100 on Saturday so you can watch all diy's woodworking shows

#407 when you spend more time in your shop than in your actual house (or at least you try to)


----------



## Karson

Scott. # 391 is still sitting in the driveway.


----------



## scottb

well, I'm sure I speak for all of us, when I say we can't wait to see "Cigar Pen #391, Eurostyle Pen #391 and Boxes #391 a, b, and c.


----------



## Karson

#408 You might be a LumberJock when you take pictures of a LumberJocks shop and don't take any of the owner.


----------



## Chipncut

#409 When you open up Lumberjocks, & find a surprise, like the new *3D gallery*, Martin just created.


----------



## Pretzel

#410 Wake up @3:00 to read this


----------



## bosslady

Quote from Mark DeCou
"No. 21: you quit a good paying, easy job, with a climate controlled environment, with vacation 
time, 401(K), sick pay, bereavement pay, and a company car, just so you can work hard for 
10-12 hours a day, 6 days a week, sweating in a 100 degree shop, smelling sawdust, with 
no vacations, no retirement, have to work even when you're sick, make less than minimum
wage at times……....just so you can spend more time working with wood."

Man! Tell me about it! Aint that the TRUTH!!!


----------



## Sawdustmaker

#411 You might be a Lumberjock when you find out a fellow Lumber jock is stopping by, so you cut some scrap walnut without turning on the dust collector, just so the shop *smells good*.


----------



## MsDebbieP

that is funny


----------



## Sawdustmaker

#412 You might be a Lumberjock when you get back to work after four days off and realize you miss your shop.


----------



## splinter41

#413 You might be a Lumberjock when you take down the family photo from the wall to use the nail to see how your project will look hanging.
#414 You have "handmade by mike linn" branded on you arm ( a slip of the branding iron)


----------



## naperville

#414 You know you are a Lumberjock when you build a jig to make another jig.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## rikkor

...when you stop taking vacations from work and start practicing for retirement (in the shop, of course).


----------



## lew

WHAT!? WHAT!? WHAT'S AN UMBER CLOCK!???


----------



## HeirloomWoodworking

#417 When you spend more time looking for tools that you just had in your hand, than you do actually working the wood.


----------



## jssussex

#418 You just spent 2 hours reading these


----------



## jssussex

#419 You give your son your tools so you can buy new ones


----------



## jssussex

#420 You check Craig's List every day for free lumber


----------



## jssussex

#421 You check Craig's list Material to see if there is anything you can't live without


----------



## jssussex

#422 You check the Craig's List tool section to buy near new premium tools with hardly any wear and 1/2 the price of new.


----------



## jssussex

#423 You continually remodel areas of your house just to have a project.


----------



## jssussex

#424 You encourage your son to buy a 1900 house so you can spend the time with him completely rebuilding the house and using all your battery operated tools.


----------



## jssussex

#425 You take the finish off your mission rolltop desk restoration project 3 times before you get the right custom color.


----------



## DanYo

​
lumberjocks love ducks, especially the wood ones !!!!!


----------



## grumpycarp

You make your neighbor put a scrap wood "coaster" under his beer while he's admiring your newly completed work bench.


----------



## Pretzel

427 you know your a lumber jock when you use scrap wood with your phone # as a business card


----------



## SteveKorz

428. When you are producing so much sawdust that you're giving it to the locals for mulch and to the oil change joints for oil dry…


----------



## WoodYou

429. You produce so much sawdust/chips that you spread them on the local footpaths to help people 'who don't want to get their feet too muddy/slip over', rather than take it to the tip or burn them.

430. When your son/girlfriend/spouse introduces you to someone and finishes off by saying that you always carry a chainsaw in the back of the car, just in case. (For some reason they ALWAYS do this when introducing you to someone attractive….)

431. When you keep an eye on local trees and post letters in mailboxes telling people that their tree is sick and needs to be taken down, or that if they are taking it down, can you have some?

432. The local council calls you to tell you that they are taking some trees down and did you want them?

433. You are sick. On your way back from the doctor, you see that they are cutting a tree down in the local park, and you just have to stop and take as much of it away as you can….


----------



## FatherHooligan

429 You miss your bus in the morning so you go into your shop to wait for the next one and get sawdust all over your uniform… and spend the entire bus ride banging dust off yourself… I wonder why nobody sits beside me anymore


----------



## rikkor

430. You are up at 4:00 AM and twitching because you can't work in the shop until after the bride gets up.


----------



## DanYo

431

You know you are a lumberjock when you get complements on your shipping crates at the post office.


----------



## FatherHooligan

When I read rikkor's 430 I read *birds* and thought why would you care if the birds were not up.. ;-)


----------



## FatherHooligan

432 oops I mean 437 …when you teach your 4 year old daughter how to use a plane… and suspect its genetic when she wants to learn more. Here comes the next generation of LJs.


----------



## matt1970

433. You know you're a lumber jock when you meet another LJ and he says immediately: "Sniff my finger." AND YOU DO WITHOUT HESITATION…then months later he says: "Now you can hold my hand…"

This entry was inspired by the completion of Obi's hand project...


----------



## DanYo

pull my finger


----------



## Islandwoodworker

*434.* You know you're a LumberJock when your family members give you gift cards to the lumber yard for both your B-day and Christmas and expect you to make something for them


----------



## brianinpa

I haven't them all so it might be a repeat.

435. You know you're a lumberjock when you quit doing your own projects and read about every body elses on the website.


----------



## EAGLE

436.You see bi-fold doors sitting on the street and take them because the slats would be perfect for shingles on a doll house, smooth sofened edges, beautiful grain pattern, maybe some plank flooring, beadbord wainscotting, yet you dont even make dollhouses YET, but I did just come back from home depot with a 16" variable speed scroll saw by ryobi just to see if it is something I can do.


----------



## JWW

437. .............if you have to sprinkle sawdust on your food before it tastes right.


----------



## matter

438- You have shavings in the pocket of your ROBE.

439- The paint store calls YOU for advice

440- The value of the tools in your truck outweigh the cost of the truck

441- Your dog has a favourite flavour of wood

442- Your first coffee each day has sawdust floating in it

443- You can't move because you are waiting for an oak tree to be large enough to mill

444- You have used your wedding ring to mark a curve

445- You own safety shades for working outside

446- You know where to buy the cheapest Kraft Dinner substitute (for those of us who do this for a living)

447- You know that 600 thread count Egyptian cotton bed sheets make the best stain rags

448- You know the name of every stain that Minwax/Pratt & Lambert/Old Masters makes, and can identify them all

449- You have a french polished shop stool

450- You know where shellac comes from, and still use it


----------



## frankson

451- When you buy a house across the street from an oak furniture factory.
452- When run out the screaming at the trash collector to not dump the dumpster at the factory till you check out the scraps in the trash bin.
453- when you go across the street to the oak furniture place to borrw thier thickness planer since the glue you is to big to fit in your own.


----------



## MsDebbieP

haah these are great. 
running after the garbage truck and not being able to move because you are waiting for a tree to fall made me laugh out loud.


----------



## matter

454- You are more concerned about the teeth on your blades than the ones in your head

455- You have at least 40 jars of stain with clients names on them, because you never know when a repair will be needed, and the recipe changed.

456- You have saplings on your property already tagged for a project

457- Your wife's garden trelisses are made out of curly maple, cherry, ash, and walnut

458- The aforementioned trelisses are joined with lap joints and Titebond 3

459- You can use maple, cherry, birch, and poplar in the same panel, and no one else can tell

460- When your wife hears you telling someone "she's already getting turned on" she ASSUMES you are talking about your lathe

461- There are no logs in your firewood pile, just pails of offcuts no more than 3" long


----------



## scottb

*466* when you care so much about this list, you recount the recent posts just to make sure we're not selling ourselves short! - Dammit Jim, I'm a lumberjock, not an accountant!


----------



## MsDebbieP

lol funny Scott… yes, I've counted a few times  
can't wait to add the "500" on our Milestone list!!


----------



## frankson

You know yer a LJ if:

467 You have a real wood veneer with inlaid wood design on you laptop.

468 You attach sandpaper to your cell phone and put it on vibration for touch up sanding.

469 You are reading this because the police have told about the noise ordinance you violated by running saws between midight and 6 am . The other choice would be spending the rest of the night in jail where nothing is made of wood.

470 When your wife breads chicken accidently with sawdust you lefton the kitchen table. Then tell her it was the best tasting chicken dinner she has made.


----------



## Pretzel

471. You know you're a LJ when The pattern of various cookies end up as coaster sets just because you wanted to see if it could be done in maple,& paduak


----------



## teenagewoodworker

haven't read all them so i don't know if anyones said this yet

472. You know you're a LJ when you have a Lumberjocks profile
473. You know you're a LJ when you realize that there is no way to keep up on LJs and woodwork at the same time so you move your computer into your shop


----------



## scottb

Frank O, that made me laugh out loud!

those are both new ones… T.A.W.W - I see you're getting a great education re:wood, but are they teaching you to count in that school of yours <grin>

Next one is 474 people - now STOP TESTING ME


----------



## teenagewoodworker

oh yes they are. just a little slip up. i go to one of the most (if not the most prestigious school in the country) it was rated in the top 20 high schools in America this year and has held the top testing scores in my state for many years and we send 99.7 percent of our kids to college. out of over 2000 students.


----------



## SteveKorz

474: You know you're a lumberjock when your food goes bad because you stole the vacuum pump from your refridgerator to make a vacuum press. (man, my wife was TICKED!)


----------



## frankson

475: You know your a LJ when your wife asks why did you buy another router when you bought a router last month? Your reply is," I just got a new real cool router bit and needed a safe place to keep it."


----------



## MsDebbieP

that's impressive TWW!!!

Steve-you didn't !!!????!!


----------



## SteveKorz

MsDebbieP- No, I didn't, but my wife was really ticked that I was thinking about it… (does that count?)... lol

476: You know you're a LJ when you have more sawdust on you than hair.

477: You know you're a LJ when you have a debate over the "tool budget" because you have to pay the "power bill budget"...

478: You know you're a LJ when you log on to the LJ's website and get sawdust in the keyboard.


----------



## joey

479: You know you're a LJ when you buy old furniture at actions just so you can have an antique wood collection.
480: You know you're a LJ when the tool guys at the local home depot call you to ask advice on what tools they should buy for their personal shops.

I can't believe this is the first time I'm seeing this threat I guess I had tunnel vision another think that will make you a LJ, this is to funny.


----------



## Freddo

481: You look at a cabinet door in a vacation home and say out loud, "Wow these were made with bookmatched panels!" and your sister-in-law (or anyone) asks you "why on earth do you know that" *or* what that even "means".

Great stuff in here - thanks for all of the posts!


----------



## MsDebbieP

Steve.

yes that counts!


----------



## flink

482: You read this list to your wife, admitting to every item and she shakes her head resignedly, packs a bag and leave with the kids to her mother's house after realizing how bad you have it.


----------



## sloupe

483. . . .when you KNOW you are taking the laptop into the shop to keep up with conversations on LJ (as opposed to looking up information.)

484. When you start clearing the data and bookmarks for LJ so your husband doesn't see you haven't been in the shop all day!

485. When you convince husband that the time spent on LJ is research for a project.

486. When, after two days on LJ you have so many ideas for projects, and have now set the bar so high for yourself (because you guys make amazing stuff!) that you decide to become a pipe fitter. (but can't be a pipe fitter because . . .well, it's not wood. . . )


----------



## sloupe

. . .nothing wrong with being a pipe fitter . . . it just seemed like it was a ways away from wood fitting. . . (two days and I'm already in trouble with someone . . .)


----------



## cpt_hammer

487. When you cut yourself using a drill bit and your wife automatically assumes you cut off your finger in the table saw. (she actually did too).

488. When you decide that even with the high gas prices of over $3.25 that a pickup truck would be more economical because you can haul more wood than your car. (saves you on gas running back and forth).

489. When you cut yourself and contemplate using duct tape to patch yourself together so you finish a project that you've been working on for weeks.


----------



## sloupe

490. When the first thing your spouse does when he comes home from work, is to stick his head in the shop and call out, "Digit count!?"


----------



## matter

491- Your office is unfinished because you like to see the 2×4 rafters that actually measure 2"X4


----------



## frankson

492. When your fine china is made from ash, hickory and oak, plus they match the finish on the dining room table and chairs .


----------



## SteveKorz

493. When your wife catches you on the Lumberjock site more than in the shop!


----------



## matter

494- you can name more types of wood than state capitals

495- You have purchased lumber by the pound

496- You work with wood all day, and still go into your shop to "wind down"

497- You bought your wife a micro-rasp for the kitchen, secretly knowing that it would make it's way into the shop eventually

498- You can name all the parts on a hand plane (I get weird looks when I say I'm going out to get a replacement frog…)

499- DP means drill press (Do NOT EVER Google DP on the internet)

500- You spent all day yesterday trying to think of a few more "you know you're a lumberjock when.." just to be number 500


----------



## DanYo

I googled DP and … nothing happened….. don't get it !


----------



## MsDebbieP

yippee 500.


----------



## cpt_hammer

Darn it, I was watching this to try to get number 500, but you beat me to it. I'm thinking about putting these all into a simple list that would make it easier to view.


----------



## matter

Dan- I saw the abbreviation DP for the first time on a woodworking site, didn't know what it meant, and when I googled it I discovered that it is a fetish of sorts.

I had to wash my eyes out with bleach after I saw the first site.


----------



## flink

Dan, to see that sort of thing, you need to turn off the Safe Search.

You might not want to be snacking if you do.


----------



## YorkshireStewart

501 You know you're a Lumberjock when you're one of the 66 people so far who've looked in on a posting headed test. Pity we've 'nowt' better to do!


----------



## againstthegrain

502 You just might be a lumerjock, when you count your blessings, everytime you walk in and leave your shop, as well as the blessings of friends on Lumberjocks!


----------



## frankson

503. When Ash Grove Mo, Twin Pines Mn, Red Oak Iowa, Maple Shade NJ, Cedar PK Tx, Hickory NC, Poplar Bluff mo, and Cherry Hill NJ sound like great vacation spots.


----------



## daltxguy

Speaking of vacation. I mentioned this in some other post but never put it up here ( and I did check to see if this wasn't already mentioned )

504. When your overseas vacation includes visiting hardware stores and woodworking shops for that hard to find tool or a tool bargain.


----------



## pommy

Hi havent got a quote but your quote no#21 about quiting a good job to work in ******************** and dust

i went for an interview today for just that in a local sawmill to me GOD I HOPE I GET IT

Pommy


----------



## DanYo

505

you know you are a lumberjock when,

you plan your vacation days to avoid weekends because it cuts in on your woodshop time !


----------



## SteveKorz

506

You know you're a lumberjock when you can't cut and burn firewood anymore without feeling guilty.


----------



## Pianoman

I'll give it a try-

507 
You Know You're A Lumberjock (YKYAL) if you have a poster in your shop that lists the most popular species of wood, with specs, info on known allergens and toxicity ratings.
508
YKYAL if you have a project you been meaning to get to, stored on top of another project you been meaning to get to longer.
509
You save wood shavings in a plastic grocery bag because they might be good for something, someday, maybe.
510
YKYAL if you have ever used a wood chisel to remove a splinter from your finger (and you're pretty darn good at doing it).

p-man


----------



## frankson

#511- YKYAL when the tables of your stationary power tools have a hand rubbed wax finish and your spouse's vehicle has a spray on car wash wax. ( I just realized this while redoing the the garage for a woodshop)


----------



## teenagewoodworker

#512 - you know you're a Lumberjock when you walk around in public with a Lumberjocks, or The Wood Whisperer shirt on

#513 - You know you're a lumberjock when you take apart something just to see how its constructed.


----------



## Woodhacker

#514 - you know you're a lumberjock when you can tell what wood your project is made out of simply by looking at the color of your kleenex after blowing your nose at the end of the day.


----------



## kjverlanic

#515 - You know you're a Lumberjock when the first thing on the to do list after a long cold winter is to get the garage insulated, sheetrocked, heated and cooled for the long hot summer so that you never have to miss out on shop time again.


----------



## teenagewoodworker

#516 you know you're a lumberjock when you have "finish project" in your daily planner


----------



## teenagewoodworker

#517 you know you're a lumberjock when you carry around a notebook with sketches of different joints, ideas for projects, and finish recipes in it


----------



## Grumpy

518 When you get withdrawl symptons because you haven't been down to the hardware store for two weeks.


----------



## MountainDrew

519 When you haven't been in the country for a while and you get home and spend two hours reading this entire thread!


----------



## YorkshireStewart

#520…when you save the first shaving from a plane you've just made (and write that fact on it in pencil) (and put it in a book as a bookmark).


----------



## rikkor

521. The salesman from Rockler calls to see if you are OK because you haven't been in for a couple weeks. (Variation of #518)


----------



## teenagewoodworker

522. when you get a perfect shaving from a hand plane you save it and show all your woodworker friend!


----------



## teenagewoodworker

523. when you order wood online for the first time the delivery guy comments on the packages weird shape

524. after you've ordered wood online for a while the delivers guy knows the big oddly shaped package is yours (both speaking from experience  )


----------



## teenagewoodworker

525. when you have projects laying around the shop, and house that you started and then never finished because another project came up.


----------



## FatherHooligan

526 You know you are a LumberJock when while wlaking to work you look at the beautiful basswoods growing along the sidewalk and think "look at all that beautiful wood, I could make…"

Apparently there is a city ordinance against cutting these trees down…who knew


----------



## Grumpy

527 When you spend almost as much time on the LJ's site as you do in the workshop !!!!.


----------



## teenagewoodworker

528. you know you're a lumberjock when you have an autographed picture of David Marks and show it to everybody like it is the greatest thing in the world (but they don't care)

529. you know you're a lumberjock when you go in to the lumberyard to get a few bf of oak for a project and walk out with your oak, and a mahogany plank, and a purpleheart turning square they had, and a nice looking chunk of basswood you saw, and…........

530. you know you're a lumberjock when your day is planned around shop time and lumberjocks.

550 - wake up
610 - check lumberjocks
620 - go to shop to see how the finish you put on last night dried
630 - go to school
230 - get out of school
300 - home / check lumberjocks
330 - go into the workshop
600 - dinner
630 - go on lumberjocks again
700 - homework
830 - check lumberjocks
900 - put poly on project
930 - lumberjocks once more
1000 - bed


----------



## bbqking

You know you're a LumberJock if you're posting at this time in the morning to try to get a rise out of Grumpy and still haven't figured out what time or day it is in Australia. From past experience I think it's always after 5 PM there. bbqKing


----------



## Grumpy

bbqKing, the time difference is easy.
If you live on the US East coast Add 14 hours, eg. 9.00pm in New York is 11am tomorrow in Grumpyville. Or just add 2 hours & change from pm to am & call it tomorrow.
If you live on the US West coast Add 17 hours, eg. 6.00pm in LA is 11am tomorrow in Grumpyville. Or just add 5 hours & change from pm to am & call it tomorrow.
Easy


----------



## Sawdustonmyshoulder

531. You know you're an LJ if you watch The New Yankee Workshop and say, "Yah, I got one of those" to everything Nahm's got in his shop. (maybe a repeat, but who's got time to read all this stuff? I hear my table saw calling my name…..)


----------



## teenagewoodworker

532. you know you're a junior lumberjock when you see kids on some TV show go to norms shop and make something and go on a whole fit about how they "don't appreciate it" and have "no idea where they are". all from personal experience!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frankson

533. You know your a LJ when you take the relatives on a tour of the house for 1 hour and you spend 45 minites of the tour in your shop. The last 15 minites all the projects you have done through the house.


----------



## Newton

534. Your scrap dictates what project you build next. "I really didn't want to build that candle box but that piece of Southeast Asian Bonewood sure looks good on the top."


----------



## teenagewoodworker

535. you know you're a lumberjock when you try to plan family vacations around woodworking areas of interest.


----------



## NY_Rocking_Chairs

536. You buy your wife her own tools so yours don't leave the shop so you know they are in there someplace…

537. You are at a party when a drunk lady asks about your hobbies, you tell her "I run a small woodshop" Her reply "Oh you make wood" and with a straight face you say "No, wood grows on trees"...this actually happened.

538. Your 3 year old kid recognizes power tools by their sound.

539. Your 50 year old maple tree in the back yard breaks off one of the croth offshoots and you are dissapointed the rest of the tree is going to live rather than having an excuse to cut it down and gettinng it sawn up for lumber.

540. You learn your kitchen cabinets are custom made from American Chestnut that was the original subfloor of the 150 year old farm house you just bought and you spend the next day consider how much of a chore it would be to rip up the rest of the flooring to reclaim all the other lumber.

541. Your pile of someday project plans is higher (and heavier) that your wood pile.

542. You spend you trout fishing time mostly talking about power tools, where to buy them, pros/cons, etc.

543. You are able to convince your wife of the sacrifice you are making by having to build a new drum sander just so you can make her a new bedroom set.

544. Your shop has more lighting than the rest of the house, when you flick the light switch the electric meter starts spinning too fast to see.

545. While on vacation you spend hours going through the yellow pages looking for lumber yards to visit in case they have something unique you couldn't find at home.

546. You finish your wife's birthday present 4 weeks early and had to give it to her since you were so excited about 1. finishing it early, and 2. how cool it looks.

547. Your wife starts a savings account to build you a new shop just to get the tools, dust and noise out of the basement.

548. You have tax exempt status at every wood supplier within a 100 mile radius of your house.

549. Your kitchen floor acts as a work surface for gluing up the larger projects.

550. You spend your Saturday mornings cruising your neighbors logging sites looking for stumps and roots to cut into and drag home.

551. You start bagging cedar sawdust thinking there might be a market on E-Bay.

552. You see the Wood Spirit, Jesus, Allah or whatever other religious icon you believe in in a piece of wood and hang it on the wall, or try to E-Bay it, kind of like a cheese sandwich.

553. You give an old wood table you built as a kid to your wife for her craft room, knowing she is going to get glue and stuff on it, then get excited when she does get glue on it so you will have to refinish the top.

554. Consider using sawdust instead of sand in the kids' sand box.

555. You stop at your neighbor's house on your way home from work (before going to your own home) just to see what logs he dragged home or cut up that day and if they are spoken for already.


----------



## NY_Rocking_Chairs

Oh and in response to #294, my dog's middle name is DeWalt…


----------



## NY_Rocking_Chairs

Oops, forgot one…
556. You kid's building blocks are made from Walnut, Mahogany, Oak and other premium lumber since you had the scrap anyway…


----------



## NY_Rocking_Chairs

557. You "Roll the Dice" on the LJ home page until your profile comes up just so you can see what gets featured.


----------



## rob2

You know you're a Lumber Jock if you spend an hour reading all these posts.


----------



## alanealane

559. When you find random handplane shavings of Bubinga scattered through the house (they must have stuck to my shirt…)

560. If you step into your shoe and get a splinter in your foot.

561. When you try to get coins out of your pocket at the store, and you pull out sawdust with them.

562. When you catch the little kids next door playing with the boards you had sitting behind the garage.

563. When you catch the little kids from next door trying to develop lung disease by playing in the pile of sawdust and shavings behind the garage.


----------



## Jimthecarver

564. When you sound proof the wall between the house and the garage so you can fire up your tools any time of the night and not wake your bride….


----------



## wraith

565 Your fiancee grabs the wheel when you're driving so you don't crash as you stare at unfinished lumber piled behind buildings


----------



## kwhit190211

You know your a lumberjock if when your go out at night or real early in the morning to visit outher people's garbage to see if you can get some furniture to fix or even more wood to add to your pile. 
And, I don't like ducks, I know what those buggers can eat, I inherited a pet duck many moons ago, from my niece when she no longer took care of it, & it has since croked.


----------



## Grumpy

When you can't decide to throw that tiny wood scrap away or keep it.


----------



## woodworm

You smell cedar aroma comming from your kitchen when your wife is frying popcorn.


----------



## JimKing201

569. You leave the air filter off while sanding white oak on a your lathe, cuz you love the smell of whiskey…... umm, I mean the white oak. ;-)


----------



## corgifrog

You know you are a Lumberjock when you load up your portable saw mill stuff, chainsaws and volunteer to help out at the hurricane clean~up!

well, that's how I found "Lumberjock" anyways… this fella says, "you need to check out this website, I think you'll fit in there, haha" 
now I have some 60" diameter pine and oak about 40' long to cut up… more to get saturday. poor trees aren't appreciated when the lean on someone's house… so I give them a new home…


----------



## rikkor

poor trees aren't appreciated when the lean on someone's house… so I give them a new home… corgifrog

Good for you, sir, for helping out. The lumber is a just reward.


----------



## Rustic

I am a true Lumberjock because No. 46 IS my shop and when the step son moves out that room will be a finishing room.


----------



## mleedix

570: Your wife tolorates you reading this list to her only so she can say "See I told you it's an obsession!"


----------



## Freddo

On a recent hike with our two boys, my wife noticed I was repeatedly commenting about spalting I was seeing on fallen trees. Well just after another comment I made regarding an exceptional specimen (IMHO) that I wanted to lash down onto my back and hike out of the forest with said, "You can take the man out of his workshop, but you can't take the workshop out of the man." She's my girl! 'Guess I'm a LumberJock!


----------



## frankson

571. You know your a LJ when after turning the garage into a woodshop you put a small one in the basement for small quick projects.

572. When you go out to buy a small peice of to finish a project and come back with enough wood to start another.

573. Try to convince your spouse that the truckload of wood you just bought was a good buy since it was on sale.


----------



## Karson

574. You know you are a LumberJock when you drive 75 miles to buy a box of #0 Biscuits.


----------



## Chardt

"Can't look at a piece of furniture with out crawling under it to see how its built."

Hahah I totally do that.

How about when you're driving to work on Garbage day, and you drive slowly looking for any furniture you can rebuild/refinish.


----------



## timrowledge

... when the customer service folks at Lee Valley know it's you before you even speak because they're so familiar with your pauses.


----------



## DanYo

577

You know you are lumberjock when you drive an extra 140 miles to save a dollar a board foot on quartersawn white oak…. My SUV only gets 20 mpg. Guess the joke is on me.


----------



## Leos

You know you are a lumberjock when you drive your '93 Civic Hatchback to get wood because at 39mpg you can afford to buy MORE MORE MORE!!!


----------



## JonH

578. You know you are a lumberjock when you know you want tools for Christmas, but you can't decide what would be cooler. As a result, you just ask for a gift certificate to Midwest Woodworkers.

579. When you require your woodworking students to register on lumberjocks and join this sawdust filled moshpit of woodworking genius.

580. When you always think of how to build something out of wood when it could or should be metal.


----------



## Kindlingmaker

581. You know your a lumber jock when you plant tree seedlings and tell your small kids that wil be their new furniture when they grow up and move out.


----------



## Kindlingmaker

582. You know you are a Lumber Jock when the forest rangers know you by your first name and search your truck for chain saws each time you enter the forest even though you have told them a hundred times you are helping nature by removing the old dead stuff.


----------



## MHolderman

583. You know you're a Lumber Jock when your wife asks you what you want for Christmas, and immediately follows it with "But I'm not getting you another plane this time!"


----------



## TraumaJacques

You know your a lumber jock when the only vacum you know how to work is a 6.5 hp Shop Vac.


----------



## gr8outdrsmn

585. You know you are a Lumber Jock when you sit down to read a little bit of a new wood working book at 9 pm and plan on only reading for 30 minutes, but when you look at the clock again it is already 11:10.


----------



## dennis

You just might be a lumberjock if every time you need some wood putty you just take off your dust mask, sniff a bit of yellow glue, and work your finger around till you get just the right amount. Warning do not try this with epoxy. It was a month before I could breath out of both nostrils.


----------



## dan_fash

587 you might be a lumberjock if you can't balance a check book, but can calculate board feet without a calculator

588 know how to convert .004" into 64th or 32nds

589 have ever attempted to use wood glue to close a cut on a finger, hand, arm, leg…

590 realize you have aged 2.79 years since this post originated

591 are addicted enough to Lumberjocks (after only a week) to read 2.79 years of posts in one sitting

592 wish that Ohad Milner posted more that just pics and simple descriptions on Lumberjocks.com


----------



## motthunter

593 If you are reading this post


----------



## 93mwm

594 (Like 593) You know your a lumberjock when you follow this post for 966 days and then when you decide to post something you reread all the post just to chack that you arent just repeating what other people have said.


----------



## 93mwm

595 when you get a pen and paper and decide to right all the good ones down (all of them) so that if the situation ever arises you will be able to use 1 of your many posts that you know off by heart i a witty comeback! ( fully realisisng that the situation will most probably never areise, but you have to be true to one of the staples of your day to day life (LJ's))


----------



## woodworm

596. when you accidently cut you thight with chisel while chopping a mortise, and you just smile and say to your self…."this is part of the process of making M&T joint that my teacher did not tell me, maybe!"..


----------



## 93mwm

597. Your in the doghouse with the wife so as you proceed to sleep on the couch you notice a minor defect that keeps you up thinking about ways to fix it all night and eventually get up carry it down to the shop and fix before the sun risses just so you can get a good nights sleep.


----------



## frankson

599.You might just be a lumberjock when you see a lumber delivery truck and wonder if you are getting a delivery.

600. If the drivers of lumber delivery trucks know where you live and where to unload your lumber order while you are out looking for a new router/ tablesaw or picking up a cup of coffee.

601. You know your a lumberjock when every peice of paper in the house has a drwing and cut list for a new project.


----------



## jim1953

No 602 When your wife gives you a picture out of the Country Living and she looks at you can make it yes I can Honey


----------



## rtb

603 if you buy glue brushes in bulk.
604 if you buy titebond by the gallon
605 if you find yourself explaining the difference between sawdust and shavings to a professional cabinet maker (really happened)


----------



## woodworm

606. A fellow Lumberjock posted his/her latest project, you ask for more pictures from different angles when only one pic was uploaded in the gallery.


----------



## RobWok

607. Your wife has listened to you talk so much about woodworking that she knows more than most regular guys, and can name all your tools correctly.
608. Your wife reads all your woodworking magazines because you leave them in the bathroom, and chides you when she sees you're not using proper safety methods.


----------



## RobWok

607. Your wife has listened to you talk so much about woodworking that she knows more than most regular guys, and can name all your tools correctly.
608. Your wife reads all your woodworking magazines because you leave them in the bathroom, and chides you when she sees you're not using proper safety methods.


----------



## woodworm

609. Whenever you're in the shop you always have coins in your pocket, so anytime you have visitor you can show off that your table saw passes dime test.


----------



## ManOWood

You might be a lumberjock if your wife has to pull you away from making wooden toy food for your daughter (for when she turns 3) to go to the hospital and give birth to that same daughter…

I'll be a daddy by 5 pm tomorrow! YAY


----------



## woodworm

611. When you wish to be able to build just about anything out of wood.


----------



## woodworm

612. When you were lost in the woods, you were not in a hurry to find the way out but keep saying to your self.."I should have brought my chainsaw along, so I can cut down some trees for my projects, then post them and tell this sweet experience to my fellow Lomberjocks …!"


----------



## woodworm

613. You know you're a Lumberjocks if : It is 3:00AM, and you could not sleep until and unless you finish typing the last word of a greeting note welcoming the newest member joins Lumberjocks at 2:59AM.


----------



## lumberjane

614. You know you're a Lumberjock when you catch yourself explaining to your 95 year old grandmother that a Japanese saw cuts on the pull stroke.


----------



## frankson

615. When you set the H'oderves for tonights dinner party on the glue table in the shop.


----------



## woodworm

616. When you keep checking your freezer to find if there is any fresh milk in plastic can or bottle, you finish the contents you can hardly swallow, you clean the can/bottle, keep it, though you already have 20s of them in your shop - " ....who knows, I may use it later….."


----------



## ergeist

617.You plant a specific breed of tree when landscaping, for the sole purpose of letting it grow into a project you have in mind for "someday" then you wind up triimming it regularly because you need more pen blanks for the ever growing Christmas gift list. You also trim it because you want that crotch to be just right.

Thank you all for the incredibly warm welcome- took two hours to read just this list alone- I think I will have a LOT of reading to do before I post too much


----------



## SteveKorz

618. When you buy a Blackberry just to get email alerts and a good internet browser on your phone JUST FOR LUMBERJOCKS when you're away from the computer at home.


----------



## woodworm

620. When your wish for block plane, a chisel and a hand saw was fullfilled, you request 3 more items as an annual bonus - a table saw, a band saw and a jointer , and more and more and more…., because a Lumberjocks will never have enough tools…


----------



## DKBushee

No. 621 When you ask your technical theatre Teacher at school 
If you can use as many of the scraps and off cuts that you can.


----------



## bowyer

No.622 When you time glue ups and hand sanding on projects to coincide with the sleep patterns of the wife
No 623 When you try to convince the wife that it is a bigger inconvience to move the table everytime she wants to park in the garage then it is for her to carry the groceries into the house in the rain!!


----------



## bowyer

OOPS!!!!! No. 623 should read "table saw"


----------



## brad

you know your a woodworker When a cheeseburger smells like stain


----------



## decoustudio

I haven't been able to come up with a new one for a long while. Thanks for helping me brainstorm "brad"

#624: If everything, and everywhere you go, smells like lacquer, you might be a lumberjock.


----------



## bowyer

No 625: When your neighbors buy a pit bull to gaurd their firewood


----------



## woodsmithshop

how about finding the tool you thought you had lost, a week after you bought a new one to replace it


----------



## woodworm

627. When your neighbour buy a new Table Saw, you're happy to give your hand hauling the 230kg TS from the truck to the basement. And you are there almost day long helping him with the setting up until the first fire up.


----------



## WilliamK

#628 When you drive down the road and you see a board in the road and you stop to pick it up and look back to see you caused a traffic jam.


----------



## woodworm

629. When the head of community calls for volunteers to help clearing and cleaning the mess after a hurricane struck an area which is 50 miles away from your home, you're the first to register, coz you know there are a many of walnut trees uprooted.


----------



## Minuteman

#630 When you go out in the woods and see all the old stumps left from the cut trees and wonder what you can make from them.
#631 When you go to the saw mill and see the scrap wood left from sawyer and wondering what projects you could be making from all the off fall. 
#632 When you step out of the truck at the saw mill and you can tell the wood they are cutting from the mist from the sap spray from the wood they are cutting.


----------



## miles125

#631 When you feel weird with pants on that don't have cargo pockets.


----------



## sparkster

No. 632 You know that you're a lumberjock when you can't afford the project you've just finished, and are not going to receive what it's worth, ahh… but for the love of wood.


----------



## woodworm

#633. With BIG smile on your face, you softly and politely ask your wife "Honey, I'm going downtown, if you need anything just let me know, I'll buy for you"....when there is a ww machinery fair held in town, 150km from your home.


----------



## woodworm

#634. And if you got reply from her " Yes, but is OK I can wait until…." "..no problem honey, I will use my money" you interrupted.


----------



## Splinterman

#644. You really know you are a Lumberjock…....When you jump up and down in your workshop screaming that your table saw is no longer cutting twelve foot planks within a thousands of an inch.


----------



## mmh

You know when you're a lumberjock when:

#645. - You look forward to your spouse's family reunion, as you know it's on the family farm where you can go wood hunting while everyone else eats and carries on.

#646. - You start sawing off odd limbs of the giant old pecan tree in the yard of the farmhouse while the other kinfolk women are gabbing about their children.

#647. - You carry a pair of work gloves, a tarp and a handsaw in your new car.


----------



## frankson

#648. You know your a lumberjock when when you use tree species for a phonetic alphabet.
apple ,birch, cherry, dogwood, elm, gumwood ,ginko, hickory ,juniper, kidneywood ,lilac ,maple ,northern(pin oak) ,Oak, quaking aspen, palmetto, redwood, sumac, torreya,.......


----------



## mmh

#649: When you drive by old, gnarly trees reeeal slow, slower than speed limit and there's no speed cameras around.

#650: When you stop by and introduce yourself to the owner of a really deformed tree and ask if they'll call you when they cut it down.

#651: When you hope UPS doesn't deliver your latest wood purchase on a weekend while your spouse is home.

#652: When you have to hide the evidence of a wood purchase from your spouse by disposing of the cardboard wrapper in the recycle bin.


----------



## Minuteman

#653 When you go to the saw mill and see the scrap wood left from sawyer and wondering what projects you could be making from all the off fall.

#654 When you step out of the truck at the saw mill and you can tell the wood they are cutting from the mist from the sap spray from the wood they are cutting.


----------



## woodworm

#655 : When I read quirk no *#651 *and *#652 *posted by mmh, I smiled to my self because this actually happen to me ….so I'm a lumberjock, definately.


----------



## woodshaver

when you don't clean up your shop because you'll be back in it first thing in the morining.


----------



## peruturner

When you find shavings in every pocket in all your clothes
when you take out the back seat of your car to acomodate your woodturning woods,lol


----------



## JDaveB

*#659* You definitely are a Lumber Jock if : You buy a suitcase to bring home lumber from your vacation on the plane…did it on my honeymoon in Hawaii (beautiful KOA) and again on our anni-moon in Washington state (big leaf quilted maple). I'll post some projects of both when I get a chance.

P.S. You can buy a large suitcase at a thrift store for $4 or $5.00, then donate it to your local thrift store when you get home.


----------



## moses532

You know you're a Lumber Jock if you sign-up for this forum and then spend 3 hours reading each of these postings…however, you really know you're a Lumber Jock if all of your passwords are some woods' Latin name


----------



## paplou

WHEN ALL YOUR PASWORDS ARE LIKE ; SAWDUST WALNUT, HICKORY, TABLESAW, DEWALT, STANLEY OR THE SERIAL NUMBER OF YOUR TABLESAW. WHEN YOUR PASSWORD QUESTION IS WHATS ON MY BASEMENT FLOOR==SAWDUST


----------



## woodshaver

Truth! 
When you borrow 15 of your son-in-law's old Wood magazines and make up excuses each week to keep them longer. Still got them!


----------



## scottj

660 If you carry a chainsaw in your truck in case you spot a nice burl while your driving.
661 And on that note you are more dangerous then the cell phone talkers because you are staring through the woods and not watching the road.


----------



## thequietscotsman

when your wife wishes you were looking at porn rather than woodworking catalogs


----------



## plang

That you took the time to convince your wife that it was more beneficial to take with us on our move to Texas the 200 board feet of Exotics, as opposed to her store bought solid Red Oak dining set and won.


----------



## plang

Oh Yeah, true story. While out searching for a home in a new city to buy with your wife and 6 year old grandson, you drive by a house with the garage door open and notice that inside is a woodshop. You stop, turn around and spend the next 45 minutes talking to a fellow woodworker while the wife and the grandson wait in the car for you.


----------



## woodworm

665. .....spend the next 45 minutes talking to a fellow woodworker while the wife and the grandsons wait in the car for you. When you get back to them, you tel them what you and the fellow woodworker talk about, though they undestand nothing….LOL that is me.


----------



## woodfreak44

667. When there could be heard of elephants in that pile of saw dust in your shop


----------



## woodfreak44

668. when even at -12 degress your standing in your shop working away


----------



## lumberjacques

666. when your REAL name is jacques, so, you tell your wife it was your destiny…lumberjacques!


----------



## getneds

huh?

when you blow your nose then try to guess what state it looks like…...


----------



## lumberjacques

the word "jacques" is pronounced "jock".....


----------



## YorkshireStewart

#669 You know you're a Lumberjock when you can understand and share the joy of a Jock several thousand miles away, when he becomes the owner of some prize wood. And - you call in your wife to tell her the story. And she knows who you're talking about and shares the pleasure too!


----------



## GaryC

670 when a freind is looking for a special piece of hardware to finish a project and you work on it as hard as he does just to see the finished product


----------



## Karson

#671 You know you are a LumberJock, when you've posted 19,000 posts on LumberJocks.com


----------



## Moai

#672 You Know you are a Lumberjock, when you have lost everything, when you have been unemployed for months, when your wife has filled for divorse, when you know you'll be homeless in less of two months with not a clue where to go…....but you are ready to pack your LOVELY old tools with you.


----------



## abuck

#673 when you hide ugly pieces that your wife bought at a craft show so nobody will think you built them


----------



## rosewood

674 You know you are LumberJock, when you went to bed without washing your smely body after doing over time on project that has to be done by tomorrow morning,


----------



## Poetinwood

675 You know you are a lumberjock when a "slow strip" just means too many layers of finish.


----------



## Chipncut

#676 - You know your Lumberjock when your garage is something you park your car alongside of.


----------



## longgone

You know you're a Lumberjock when after a days work you blow your nose and can identify the quarter sawn oak from the maple.


----------



## longgone

I know I am definitely a Lumberjock because I have been reading these posts for over two hours now!


----------



## woodshaver

When people come into my shop and say "I smells so good in here" !


----------



## woodshaver

When I show someone a project I just finished and they say "Make me one " !


----------



## woodshaver

When they come to get the trash on Monday and the guy dumps my barrel and a saw dust cloud blows back in his face!


----------



## frankson

When you geta sundae and they ask if you pecans and walnuts on it , your reply is "yes, give me 200-300 board feet ".


----------



## frankson

When you sort out the big chunks of smoking chip in case there is one peice big enough for another project.
You think smoking chips is a lumberjocks grab bag.
When you marinade steak for the grill with liquid smoke because you used up the smoker chips to make minirature projects.


----------



## scaflock

When you call the plumber to clear the shower drain to find it's sawdust instead of hair blocking it.


----------



## KentS

When you would rather eat sawdust than supper


----------



## Karson

#685 You know when all of your LumberJock frieds send you get well wishs and prayers on your upcoming surgery, and then send you congratulations when it's all done.


----------



## DanYo

#686 You know you are a lumberjock when then only COFFEE LOUNGE you ever visit is on LJ's


----------



## scaflock

When you'd rather get more woodworking tools than a new car


----------



## frankson

#687 When you yell at your spouse for putting dinner on the the table saw before you find out she meant the kitchen table.

#688 When you spend hours telling person how properly maintain a tool, then tell where to go buy thier own because the first carnal rule of the woodworker is not to lend out your tools.


----------



## dvmweb

When your wife calls you, on your cell phone, for dinner and you can't hear it because you have your radio earmuffs on listening to the news while you are cutting 1/4 inch radii on the edges of your workpiece on your router table and, she comes up behind you and taps you on the shoulder and scares the bejeebers out of you. You're probably a LJ.


----------



## woodshaver

When you in the shop so much that you forget there is a world with loved ones out there.

Walt, Be careful with that head set and for safety sakes tell everyone to not sneak up on you when your having so much fun in the shop!! I jumped just reading your post!


----------



## scaflock

When you don't throw away scrap because it can always be cut up for inlay woods or intarsia projects.

When you don't sweep up the sawdust because it feels better on your feet than the cement floor.

You pray to be put into Norm Abrams will so you can get your hands on all his shop equipment.


----------



## cdat

You know you're a LJ when:
You have to add on to the house to appease the better half when you decide to double the size of your shop.

You carry a chainsaw in the trunk and chase behind tornados to get those knocked down trees that fall across the road.

You have an entire room dedicated to shaper bits and profile knives and still buy more and more.

You plan your family vacations around online tool auctions around the country.

You drive from Michigan to Arkansas to pick up an on line purchase you made from a furniture business liquidation. Purchase 29 bucks. Distance over 2000 miles round trip.

Your son's tree house is built better and has more exotic woods in it then any real house within a mile other than your own.

You supervise your son's construction of his tree house and he builds it entirely by himself with his own tools (8 years old).

You dig through other LJ shop's to steal wood from their burn bins.

You have a back up tool for 95% of the tools you own….just in case. This includes all the big stuff.

You purchase a tool at an auction half way across the country and then realize after you've won, you don't have anywhere to put it. Then you drive to that auction just to ponder if it is possible if you knock down a wall or add-on to the basement, if you can somehow, some way find a way to get that thing in your shop.

If your total tool collection is worth more then the rest of your property.

If you offer to purchase the neighbors empty lot next to yours because it is filling up with your lumber.

If you sell your old tools to purchase newer and bigger ones and realize that you made more money selling tools then you made from your real job.


----------



## cdat

If you get *A* piece of lumber for Christmas and it makes your whole day.

You start up a side business selling your sawdust to a place that makes it into fireplace blocks/logs.


----------



## TheVaunter

700.? - When one thumb is always bigger than the other.


----------



## jockmike2

702 - When you have your hand X-Rayed for a broken finger and find out your finger is fine, but your thumb has been broken numerous times. (true story)


----------



## Eric54

703. You Know You're A Lumberjock (YKYAL) when you know realize that you always start by cutting the larger pieces first and use the mistakes to cut the shorter.
704. You Know You're A Lumberjock (YKYAL) When you spend a long time trying to figure out how to make the shorter pieces into longer pieces!


----------



## choppertoo

705. (YKYAL) when you read through 704 previous posts and realize that you can't remember how many times you said to yourself…yep, been there done that. ...


----------



## patron

706 . you know you are a lumberjock , when your washing machine 
has more sawdust in it , than the shop .


----------



## Daleswoodturningarts

707. You know you are a lumberjock when your wife tries to convince you that family time is not spent in the wood-shop!


----------



## mark88

708. You know you're a lumberjock when you love your cedar so much that after running it through the planer you even manage to make little packets of the sawdust and put them in each room of your house so your home smeels like your shop.


----------



## reggiek

When your wife refuses to go anywhere near a lumber yard or a tool store….you might be a LJ (709)...

When your dog has wood dust on its coat and it smells like a piece of wood….you might be a LJ (710)

When the power in your house keeps flickering…or the breakers keep closing because you are running too many machines at once….you might be a LJ (711)

and finally:

You just finish setting up your latest tool addition…and are already considering an upgrade…you just might be a LJ (712)


----------



## knotscott

713. You know you're a Lumber Jock when you shake hands with someone, and they get a sliver from you.


----------



## Tuanie

714. You know you are a Lumber Jock, since all your friends want to get just the smallest repair done by you,
715. You know you are a Lumber Jock, since all your Friends want you to sharpen their tools and Knifes.


----------



## Tuanie

716. You know- when only your school desk has carvings around the edges.
When only your sling shot handle is a custom made by you.
Your older folk ask you to make them carved head walking sticks.
When friends ask you to make small wooden crosses to carry around.
You make your own chess set.
Make your own guitar.


----------



## grizzman

717…...you know your a lumber jock when you look forward to pickin your nose after a dusty day in ths shop…....ha…...i got one in…...grizzman


----------



## SteveMI

"When the power in your house keeps flickering…or the breakers keep closing because you are running too many machines at once….you might be a LJ (711)"

Guess I'm in, blue painters tape goes over the microwave when the planer is going. Figured out that the garage has two ciricuits and need to strategize what runs together on each.


----------



## DanYo

720 
You might be a lumberjock if you have ever run a drill press in your underwear…


----------



## DTWoodknot

721
you Know your a lumberjock if you read this while you at your desk at your day job

722
every time you walk in to someone elses garage or basment you lay out a shop in your head (the table saw could go here, jointer there, ect)


----------



## papadan

Dammit Reggiek, you hit that one on the head. "You just finish setting up your latest tool addition…and are already considering an upgrade…you just might be a LJ (712)" #723 Gotta be an LJ when you retire your desktop and buy a laptop computer so you can read the forums while in the shop!!!!!


----------



## frankson

You now your a LJ when you have two pickups in case one is in the shop and you need material.


----------



## OCG

724 you might be a lumberjock if you move to another country because of the wood


----------



## Rog

You know your a LJ when you go to your friends shop and cleanup the sawdust so that you can work on a project along side him….......


----------



## frankson

726. You know your a lumberjocks if your all your friends have posted to this list.

727. When your wife says she booked reservations you ask her what veneers she took out of the shop.


----------



## PerveyorofSawdust

728. you know your a lumberjock if you just read the last 727 posts…....guilty!!!


----------



## JJohnston

Here's one I've taken to doing…

729. You know you're a LJ if you use your dust collector to clean your dryer's lint filter.


----------



## FJDIII

730.

You know your a Lumberjock if you pick up shavings after using a drawknife making spindles, crumple them into a ball, and tell your kids, "We could make a lot of money selling these as firestarters!"


----------



## FJDIII

730.

You know your a Lumberjock if you pick up shavings after using a drawknife making spindles, crumple them into a ball, and tell your kids, "We could make a lot of money selling these as firestarters!"


----------



## GFYS

You might be a lumberjock if you have ask other lumberjocks if your quality is quality enough to be lumberjock quality….and you never stopped to consider that the term "lumberjock" sounds rather lascivious


----------



## queensmessenger

When you log back on to LumberJock 5 minutes after logging off to see what new posts have appeared


----------



## woodshaver

When you see someone's work that you like and ask them were you can get the plans. Or just build it from his posted Photo!


----------



## frankson

#734 When you dress up like Norm Abram for halloween and instead of say trick or treat you say " I just want to take a picture and a few measurement of your furniture'


----------



## woodworm

#735 When you cancel the appoitment with your dentist just because you have new project to start off.


----------



## drfixit

#736 When your wood shop is larger than your house!


----------



## Charlie502

When your garage is divided into "His & Her's" and she's about to loose out as, "I Can't finish *her* projects" without buying more tools to store on her side of the garage. Oh well, it was a good thought, now I'm stacking and sorting -on my side- to get her project completed!!

Charlie502, Liberal, KS


----------



## patron

#738
you know you are a lumberjock , 
when you have to use a propane torch 
to melt the ice on your 
satellite dish ,
so you can look at 
lumberjocks !


----------



## JVallario

#739
If you wish your wife had a perfume that smelled like sawdust - not cedar though

If you spend more time on woodworking web sites than a 13 yr old does looking for naked women

If before a storm you spend days insuring the shop stays dry but forget to close the windows in your house


----------



## OCG

740
you will know a lumberjock when lumberjock is on top of his bookmarks list.
Occie


----------



## mark88

741 you know you're a lumberjock when you're getting laid and all you can think of is the LJ website lol


----------



## ListWhisperer

I'm new here. But I just read this entire thread, and had to join in order to post this. Some of this stuff is very funny. I answered (to myself) in the affirmative many times. So I'm going to consider myself one of the brethren here even though I have spent my life doing things other than woodworking. I'm remodeling my house (which will take years), so I'm taking up woodworking in a serious way now. It's great to find a site like this. Thanks to you all for making it what it is.


----------



## hasbeen99

742. You know you're a lumberjock when you never completely finish a beverage because you know there's sawdust in the bottom of your cup.


----------



## PASs

My first post since joining a couple of hours ago. Obi, I enjoyed the thread on the Hitachi table saw. Will crawl under it next time I'm at Lowes.
But on to….
743. You might be a lumberjock if you tell the wife you're stopping by the church/temple on the way home and she knows it's the Woodcraft store.

744. You look for estate sales because they might have good old tools for sale.

745. Your wife finds you asleep in your office chair, after mid-night, with your latest Google sketchup plan still open for the 50th modification since you promised her you'd get the material's list finished (last year).


----------



## PASs

746. If you ran a computer cable 50' under 2 concrete slabs to get an internet connection into your garage (and then they invented wi fi).

746. You spend the weekend building a 'clean' box to house your laptop in the workshop…next year your plans include building an entire micro-office room there so you can do even more in the shop.

747. If the grandkids don't get their toys out of the garage/shop at least once a week they can't recognize them under the sawdust.

748. You spend several weeks engineering the garage/shop so you can sweep it with a yard blower. (Boy, does that kick up sawdust from places you didn't know sawdust could go.)


----------



## woodshaver

#749.

Your in the shop and your wife calls you in for dinner and you smile at her and say …

Sweetie pie, would you mind serving me dinner in the shop?

I can't let go of this glue up "smile".


----------



## MsDebbieP

I wonder if Mark DeCou ever regrets starting this conversation lol 700+ emails (plus this one)


----------



## WoodSparky

I stopped reading at 100, my eyes were starting to cross. I not sure if these had been mentioned , but

#750 The family knows that the only reason you are using the microwave is to dry a piece of wood for turning.

#751 Seeing busted furniture at the curb,and only wanting the hardware.

#752 Giving router bits to your wife for x-mas, and not remembering to duck.

#753 The "that's nice, but were are going to put it " comment.


----------



## woodshaver

#754
When you so involved with your work and your call for dinner goes in one ear and out the other. Then after 10 minutes you say … Honey, Did you say dinner was ready? LOL !!!! That's me Laughing not her!


----------



## DanYo

#755
You know you are a cranky lumberjock when your wife hollers into the shop … *DINNERS READY !!!* ....and you bark right back at her because you are in the beginning of a 10 minute glue up … not a real-good-thing-to-do


----------



## frankson

#776 Your know your a lumberjock when you can start a new thread called " What the spouse of a Lumberjock says"

#777 You know you a lumberjock when you complain diiner is cold even though your spouse stopped calling you 30 minites after the last time they dinner was ready.

#778 You know your a lumberjock when you use your cell phone to call your spouse from the shop to the rest of the house to bring you coffee. KUDOS if she does !!!


----------



## Alonso83

#779
When you are sleeping and can't stop thinking (dreaming) how to close tight that mitter cut you did earlier 
(it actually happened to me once  )

I don't know if someone said this one already but anyways

#780
When you clean your ears after taking a shower and all you see on the Q-tips is what seems to be some sawdust from that piece of purple heart you cut earlier.

#781 
After several hours you left your shop and you still hearing that high pitch noise from the router, just because you couldn't find you ear muffs and decided to route that piece of hard maple


----------



## OhValleyWoodandWool

#782 You get annoyed at clients because they have the temerity to interupt the reading of this post


----------



## OhValleyWoodandWool

#783 You're rolling on the floor laughing so hard while reading this post your coworker are seriously considering calling the men in the white coats to come take you away ha ha


----------



## OhValleyWoodandWool

#784 you sit at work for an extra 15 minutes to finish reading this post


----------



## rangercarr

#785 If you dream about woodworking and what you could make of what you have

#786 If you friends have no idea what you're talking about when you describe a project to them


----------



## frankson

#787 When you buy twice as material for a project so you can either build 2 of the same or build the the new and improved version the 2nd time.


----------



## JAGWAH

#788 When you've gotten wood your wife doesn't know about. 8)


----------



## jockmike2

#789 You find bags of woodworking stuff you hid from your wife and forgot you had.
#790 You have stain on all of your cloths.


----------



## JJohnston

You know what "New Drinky Workshop" is, and you play it.


----------



## rangercarr

#790 You have more sawdust on your head than hair

#791 If you wonder if your wife will let you cover your bedroom floor in sawdust/shavings because you like the smell and feel of them

#792 When you get a haircut and there's more sawdust than hair on the floor


----------



## rangercarr

#793 If you check this more often than you check facebook

#794 If you check this more often than you check your phone


----------



## sras

#780 You find out a friend of yours has spent the previous day cutting and splitting firewood and you find out that one of the trees was holly - and you COMPLETELY FREAK OUT!

I managed to find 3 or 4 pieces that had not completely checked. Still have most of them and that was 15+ years ago…


----------



## RusticFurnitureGuy

YKYAL: when discovering woodchips in your underwear as you disrobe to take a shower is the norm rather than the exception.


----------



## PASs

781…When it's 12:05 a.m. ON CHRISTMAS MORNING and you're surfing the LJ blog!!!!


----------



## ldubia

782…
You know you are a lumbrjock when you are more concerned with keeping the shop clean than you are about tracking sawdust and chips all over the house.

783…
and you think that the sawdust and chips are a nice touch.


----------



## ldubia

782…
You know you are a lumbrjock when you are more concerned with keeping the shop clean than you are about tracking sawdust and chips all over the house.

783…
and you think that the sawdust and chips are a nice touch in the house.

Larry
Mystic Woods Creations


----------



## woodworm

#784 
You know you are a lumberjock when you know the next number of 755, but you write 776 instead of 756.


----------



## ldubia

#785…
You know you are a lumberjock when the sawdust that falls on your food improves the taste.

#786…
...when you start a fire in the fireplace using coals because you could possibly someday consider thinking about maybe begin to plan on making something out of the tender and logs.

#787…
when you ask your neighbors and community to keep their scraps of wood waste for you instead of recycling them to the dump or worse…burning them.

#788…
when you mow the lawn and find twigs that you know could be made into something amazing!


----------



## woodshaver

#789
When you cross your legs and sawdust falls from your pant cuff's


----------



## mancave

#790…
When you know the date of your anniversary, but forget it till you come in from the shop after spending 12 hours working on a wood project and the wife reminds you


----------



## SawDustnSplinters

#800
You blow your nose and there is blood and you get scared you have nasal cancer from breathing too much sawdust over the years.


----------



## bobkberg

You bandage your minor wounds not for health reasons, but to keep bloodstains off of your projects.
(This came to me the other day when the only reason I noticed that I was bleeding were these odd red streaks on the piece I was working on.)


----------



## kdavid

#801 You're thinkin of of buying a second table saw so you don't have to change blades


----------



## scaflock

If your purchase of a new home is regulated by the amount of available shop space!!!! (Kind of like my current house hunt


----------



## jockmike2

You ask you Grandson if he wants to help make a project for him and he says "No Grandpa I don't want to get all bloody like you". #804


----------



## JAGWAH

#805
You cut youself pretty good but instead of calling the Doc you grab the super glue remembering not to use the accelerator 'cause that crap burned like hell the last time you did this.


----------



## johnnyroofer

#806
...you tour the capitol building and point out the egg and arrow trim work to your 4 year old son.


----------



## frankson

#807 When you tell the type of species of wood by the splinter that is in you hand when blindfolded.

#808 You carefully remove splinter just it case you have a project to use it in.

#809 You have redesigned and bilt a new fireplace mantel to show off the splinter collection from all the projects you bilt.

#809B You still have the tape on you finger at the form dinner party at home from the splinter you got today and point out the projects with the same finger before dinner. (This is extra credit)


----------



## jjempson

#810 When you have to sharpen you favorite chisel even when you have not used it…......you just like it shiny


----------



## manumurf

When, instead of playing poker online in your spare time you peruse the forums at this site. Finally a worthwhile use of computer time.


----------



## moses532

When you watch the movie "Avatar" and can't help but wonder what grain pattern the "Tree of Souls" has…I need help!


----------



## MrsN

You know you are a lumberjock…
813 - Your 2-year-old has a favorite wood, its Padauk.
814 - Your 2-year-old can pick out a piece of Padauk from the cut-off bin at rockler, and convinces me to buy it because we used up all of ours.
815 - When your brother-in-law (a lumberjock type) makes your 2-year-old a really cool hardwood loader for his birthday, he criticizes it for not having any padauk in it.


----------



## Gregn

You know your a LumberJock when the pastor says we will now sing the Old Rugged Cross and you ask what kind of wood is it.


----------



## frankson

817: You go to the home center for fun and ask the people there if it is cheaper to buy 1" x 12" by the board ft instead of the linial ft.


----------



## Ferguson42

Number next: Your neighbor says he likes your new deck and pergola and asks how much was the investment and you reply "with or without the new tools?"


----------



## Gregn

Mark, In reference to no.6 you know your a LumberJock if you give a fellow LumberJock that big tree he secretly wishes to cut down to make something out of. I have such a tree if your interest in coming to Enid, Ok. LOL!!! Seriously its yours for the taking. It is a 80' pine with about a 36" diameter trunk and straight.


----------



## spclPatrolGroup

818
If you refer to your router table as your entertainment center, you might be a lumber jock.
819
If the tools in your garage cost more than the house the garage is attached to, you might be a lumber jock.
820
If you refer to any of your tools as female, "Ok Lucy, time to level your cast iron wings", you might be a lumber jock. 
821
If you hang around the local home improvement store just to answer other customers questions, you might be a lumber jock.
822
If you spend $500 on wood to build a stand to hold a $50 TV, you might be a lumber jock.
823
If your arms are hairless from testing the sharpness of chisels, you might be a lumber jock
824
If you have sharpen your pencils on a table saw\miter saw, you might be a lumber jock. 
825
If you have sentimental attachment to your pile of wood scraps, you might be a lumber jock. 
826
If you consider "store bought" swear words, you might be a lumber jock.
827
If you take time to come up with a bunch of these sayings instead of working on the budget you manager is waiting for, you might be a lumber jock.
828
If you have a box for keeping "used sandpaper", you might be a lumber jock
829
If when showing someone something you made you start with, "Here I'll show you the mistakes first", you might be a lumber jock.


----------



## schloemoe

If you are more attracted to the legs on the table than the ladies around you.You might be a lumberjock…...............Schloemoe

If the shear simplicity of a butt joint makes you hot…...You might be a lumberjock…........Schloemoe


----------



## bob4

you know your a lumberjock when you borrow your wifes new magic bullet mixer tho make fine dust for wood filler. it works fine alsso.

you know your a lumberjock when you order thoese qvc lock n lock storage bins to keep ypur bickets from absorbing humidity. they also work well.


----------



## learnin2do

i guess i'm more into this than i thought! -they all ring true & i'm glad to know i'm not alone!

-you've had a splinter encased somewhere on your body for at least a year and are still convinced it is surfacing today.


----------



## frankson

#833 When you go out to the shop and make two wooden nickels that could be rubbed together while trying to come up with an idea to write on this list.


----------



## lizardhead

You walk through a hardware store looking for something that you might be able to use.


----------



## jeffster

#835-you might be a lumber jock if you've ever pulled a splinter out and kept it…... tucked behind your ear!!

(true story - was moving old theater flats and drove a 'splinter' thru my hand, palm to back. After extracting it, i measured it with my leatherman and it was 7" long and 3/8" in at the widest. I tucked it like a pencil behind my ear as a "keeper.")

#836-you might be a lumberjock if you've ever referred to a splinter as a keeper and done so!


----------



## jeffster

#837-you might be a lumberjock if you have two bins for cutoffs in your shop… burn and don't burn….


----------



## jeffster

#838-you might be a lumberjock if your wife works at the local lumber yard and you are only allowed to visit her on off pay weeks…..


----------



## jeffster

#839-you might be a lumberjock if you've ever made your own corked bat so you could try it out and see if they 'splode like they do in the majors…. Yep!! They sure do!!!


----------



## jeffster

#840-you might be a lumberjock if your spouse has ever come out to the shop and found you staring at a piece of wood "waiting for it to talk to you…"


----------



## jeffster

#841-you might be a lumberjock if, when a turning goes horribly wrong, you look at the remnants and think "hmmmm, design opportunity….."


----------



## jeffster

#841-you might be a lumberjock if, when you've finished your design opportunity your wife says "beautiful honey" and you tell her that that was what you were after all along, she just gives you that look…....


----------



## jeffster

#842-you are a lumberjock when asked to pick a word starting with "D" and ending with "O," the only word you think of is "dado…."


----------



## Dennisgrosen

843 maybee you are a Lumber Jock if you think this tread is serius 
after you had read it all evening (6½hours)

thank´s for the laughs
Dennis


----------



## grosa

Your dog brings you home all the fallen wood in the neighborhood so you can carve him a new bone.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No 65. When you realize that itch "down there" isn't jockitch. It's just sawdust.


----------



## jeffster

#846 - You might be a lumberjock if your mother walks into your shop and say" that smell reminds me of Daddy…"


----------



## kingdee

#847 - You might be a Lumberjock if you just bought a new King Ranch F250 and you hear about a home improvement store is doing a reset and they are bringing in a new panel saw and throwing out the old one(Yes Throwing Out the Old ONE A Safety Speed Cut Vertical) I rushed over there and talked to some guys I knew and convinced them to let me have it. The bad news was they had already put in the huge roll-off dumpster and tons of other stuff on top. I convinced one of the guys to help me dig it out, what a chore and we couldn't open the back of the dumpster. So we had to take it up and over the edge and down to the ground, several times he said we couldn't get it I would not take no for answer. We got it to the truck and of course it wouldn't fit so a told him we would lay it long ways across the bed of the truck. He thought I was crazy, how would I be able to drive it home, I told him I would figure it out. When we loaded the saw it gouged the plastic bed caps on the new truck and he pointed it out and I said don't worry about it. "It's a work truck", I got my panel saw and as for the gouges on my truck? When guys see the gouges they ask what happen and do I have a story of how those gouges saved me $4000. You know you have a problem and belong here.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

Don´t worry Kingdee thats just the normal here…lol
welcome to L J you fit right in to here

Dennis


----------



## jsegs

No. 65
You blow your nose and can tell exactly what type of wood you were working with by the color of your snot!

Gross, but true.


----------



## decoustudio

can't tell how many numbers we have #848?:

"When you mistake the spray can of Polyurethane for the spray can of Right Guard deodorant sitting beside each other in the tool cabinet."

Hasn't happened yet, but nearly did. Whew.

m


----------



## decoustudio

#849: going off of Jeffster's latest reply:

"When a friend comes over to the shop and says the dust smells reminds her of her dad's shop."

Not really sure, I asked her if that was a "good thing?"

She replied that it was very good, as her dad had recently died and she missed him, and the dust smell reminded her of good memories.

M


----------



## Ferguson42

I read the comment about mistaking the poly for Right Guard…sad to say there was an incident where I mistakenly used poly instead of hairspray…talk about "extra hold"...


----------



## Eric_S

#850 happened to me today:

When your friend who just moved to a city asks

"Does anyone know a place where I can have something laminated?"

and your reply is

"What kind of wood is it?"


----------



## nmkidd

your at the store…...reach into your pocket for change…...and the only thing there is…........some saw dust….......3 bits for your screw gun….......a small broken drill bit ….......and a penny!!!


----------



## dennis

#852 You go to your profile page to figure out when you first posted on "you might be a lumberjock"...That was my very first posting on LumberJocks. 1528 days ago! I just might be a Lumberjock.


----------



## johnfrancis

You might be a lumberjock, if you have so many projects you're looking forward to retirement so you can finally get some of them finished!


----------



## splatman

Read the thread!
Now, I bring it back to Life!
.#854 YKYALJ (You Know You're A LumberJock) when you do not have a Facebook account, because you wood rather be woodworking.
.#855 YKYALJ when a house in your neighborhood is demolished, you make sure you get to help out, so you can partake of the Free Wood! Did this in Summer '08.
.#856 YKYALJ when your fave TV shows include New Yankee Workshop, This Old House, Hometime, and The Woodright's Shop. I watch almost 0 TV now. Youtube, now, that is a whole 'nother ball of wood.
.#857 YKYALJ when you took the back seat out of your car, so more wood will fit, and to keep the seat from getting messed up, for the times it must be put back for it's intended function.
.#858 YKYALJ when you have read the entire Workbench Smackdown thread. I did it last December.
.#859 YKYALJ when you think Lion-O (of Thundercats fame) took up woodworking, and hangs out on this site, going by the nickname BigRedKnothead.
.#860 YKYALJ when you see a book with wood and tools on the cover, so you pick it up and browse it, only for your heart to fall, because it turned out to be a penmanship book. This happened when i was 10 y.o., while at a mall.
.#861 YKYALJ when you find a boatload of free wood, only to find out the whole thing was just a dream.
.#862 YKYALJ when you see a bunch of miniature houses on TV, and you get excited thinking you're gong to learn how they're built, only to find out it is the intro to a show called Mr. Roger's Neighborhood, which has nothing to do with WW. (Yuck! Boring! Where's the excitement in that!? I want a show that shows you how to build things!) This happened when I was 9 y.o.
.#863 YKYALJ when you learn how to fix whatever it is you drive, so you're spending only on parts, saving $$ for tools. Did this in August '13, when the gaskets went out in my car's engine.
.#864 YKYALJ when you've actually considered building a truck out of wood. I have, back in Fall '11, after reading about the Splinter, the wooden supercar. I wonder, what happened to that project?
.#865 YKYALJ when you wonder what you have built in your past lifetimes.
.#866 YKYALJ when you start you own WW channel on YouTube. (I have that one on the table)
.#867 YKYALJ when you cross your WW hobby with your other hobbies. I have made wooden pieces to go with my LEGO stuff. And built cabinets and shelves for storing and displaying my LEGO bricks and creations.
.#868 YKYALJ when it is easier to build something than to draw it on a piece of paper.
.#869 YKYALJ when you hate the fact that wood (and many other words) have perverted meanings.
.#870 YKYALJ when you learn another language, you learn all the woodworking words faster you learn the rest. Here's a few: Holzbearbeitung (woodworking) bauen (to build) der Werkzeug (the tool) die (pronounced Dee) Säge (the saw) der Hobel (the plane) die Hobelbank (the workbench). Look 'em up here .
.#871 YKYALJ when you look forward to hanging out with LJ's that speak the language you are learning.
.#872 YKYALJ when you wish you could add more, but cannot think of any more.


----------



## splatman

Correction: #681 YKYALJ when you find a boatload of free wood, only to be disappointed when it turns out the whole thing was just a dream.
More:
.#873 YKYALJ when all of your clothes have nail holes, paint/other finishes stains and glue stains.
.#784 YKYALJ when you wood rather not buy nice clothes, because they're just going to end up as messed up as the ones you already have.
.#785 YKYALJ when your skin has punctures and tears from handling wood with nails. (Why cannot I be more careful?)
.#786 YKYALJ when you have built the house you live in.


----------



## Bluepine38

You might be a lumberjock if you study electronics just so you can put a variable speed DC motor on your
lathe and discover that Ham Radio setting under the books that you still have not got the license for.


----------



## MLWilson

#? You smell like a hamster cage.
#? Rubbing wood thrills you. Rub it til it shines.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

having a stressed depression of not being online with the Lj freinds every day

something still bring the smile back on the face say my daughter 

Dennis


----------

